# Naruto Chapter 601 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Discuss away.


Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## NO (Sep 5, 2012)

*Chapter 601*

Obito teases some flashbacks with Kakashi. 

Naruto and Bee acting stupid and thinking they can handle the boss that is Madara.

Kurama has a panic attack after seeing Madara. He lends Naruto 100% of his chakra.

Madara and Obito have the upperhand.

Last page: Rest of Konoha 11 shows up. With the power of nakama, they will defeat Obito and Madara.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 5, 2012)

Kages fly to the join the fight and the rookies finally arrive.

Clusterfuck fight commence


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 5, 2012)

The thread title says "Discussion Thread", not "Predictions" 

Anyway.. 

First we'll get a flashbacks of what happened to the Kages. A few of them dead, the rest of them all beaten up, unable to move.

Then another flashback, now it'll be about how Obito survived and how Madara plays into all of this.


----------



## infinitus26 (Sep 5, 2012)

Perfect opportunity for Kishi to troll us by switching to Sasuke and Orochimaru...


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Alliance arrives as back up. Kakashi is healed, regaining his chakra.


----------



## rajin (Sep 5, 2012)

utter disappointment . what was feared once is now a truth and the person  responsible for this is trollsama kishi .

UCHIHA MADARA is there to entertain the viewers for next few chapters and all fodders are standing there either shocked or in confused state and we can expect in nextfew chapters with the help of author they gonna defeat the real power the real uchiha.

whenever you hype a thing or situation so much then expect disappointment from every circle but this identity revelation in my eyes is one of the biggest let down in whole manga history. now bleach seems far better a series . (this is all because of hype)

hype and suspense change modify feelings even though OBITO is not that much of a bad option but still expectations were so high that OBITO now seems like a worst option of the century.

UCHIHA MADARA AND UCHIHA IZUNA fighting whole ninja world was millennium scenario. also it fulfilled kishi's no. 1 condition i.e *BROTHERS PAIR *. 

now everyone is forced to live with this option .


----------



## Escargon (Sep 5, 2012)

I predict how Madara died and why he came up with this plan:

Madara visits a bar.

Madara flirts with a chick.

Madara has to run and pee.

Chick goes off with another man.

Madara notices this, runs home, makes his moon eye plan, saves Obito and takes his own life.


----------



## vered (Sep 5, 2012)

naruto vs madara.perhaps kakashi and gai vs obito.perhaps the alliance finally joins up.
Rinnegan in action!


----------



## shibunari (Sep 5, 2012)

I predict DAT Madara


----------



## ed17 (Sep 5, 2012)

Rin flashback
got C in an exam and commited suicide


----------



## Kobe (Sep 5, 2012)

It's either KO and extract or steal and extract. I don't expect much fighting. Kakashi is done/shocked, Gai is useless, Hachibi is nailed, Naruto not enough juice.


----------



## auem (Sep 5, 2012)

i hope obito is simply torturing kakashi...
though for this chapter i don't know what to expect....now that madara has arrived on the scene,when we get to see rin flashback became unpredictable...


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 5, 2012)

A Uchiha walked into a bar... and had a headache for months.

Madara solos.


----------



## SonicTron (Sep 5, 2012)

Chapter 601

We go back to Sasuke and Orochimaru


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Sep 5, 2012)

Shouldn't the title be Chapter 600 Discussion thread. Or have you guys got a time machine 

Also Madara's Entry .
Expected just talking/flashbacks, however Emo-love Uchiha loses fantasy girl, while in hiding. Now wants to help Uchiha Madara take over the world.

Also I am starting to think that "Eye of The Moon Plan" is the cover for something Else that was on the Uchiha Shrine Tablet/Madara has concocted.

Am just not feeling this chapter much


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Sep 5, 2012)

ed17 said:


> Rin flashback
> got C in an exam and commited suicide



Mashashi might just do it +1.
Scenario: Rins struggling asked Kakashi for help, he said no, she fails test, offs herself. Now Obito is in for payback Lmao. (come on Kishi, do it)


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 5, 2012)

[sp=my prediction][/sp]


----------



## Lovely (Sep 5, 2012)

Going to predict that the Alliance arrives, just because Madara entered.


----------



## Penance (Sep 5, 2012)

Big ass titties fight!


----------



## MaToVy (Sep 5, 2012)

601 Pred(FanF)iction

*Spoiler*: __ 



[The chapter starts where previous one left off]

Madara: [calmly, camera at his lips]...If this really is your true name...
Tobi:!! [turns his head toward Madara]

[Madara creates Susanoo hand and punches Tobi]

Kakashi: !!
Gai: !!
Naruto: !!
Hachibi: !!

[Tobi's on the ground, starts getting up with a mixture of anger and surprise on face]

Tobi: What...!?
Madara: [calmly, not even turning towards him]You're a great deciever, I must admit that to you. But to think you would try to fool even me...

Naruto: What is going on here!?

[Madara looks at Naruto, then at Kakashi]

Madara: The man calling himself Obito is lying.
Kakashi: !!

[Suddenly, with a puff of smoke a big rhino pierced with black rods appears and starts charging at Madara]

Madara: Hmpf...

[The Rhino disappears in the same manner as he appeard]

Madara: [to Tobi]Did you really think that you can use Rinnegan on another Rinnegan user?
Tobi: [heavy breathing, angered]You...
Gai: [to Kakashi]Who is this man? Why is he fightning with Obito!?
Kakashi: [sweating]Madara...

[They hear a crush. Madara with his Susanoo pins Tobi down to the ground and makes some hand seals. Strange markings show up on Tobi's face, surround his sharingan eye and make him close it. A seal mark appears on the eyelid]

Madara: [close up on Madara's rinnegan]There is always supposed to be only one rinnegan user. It's fate. And thanks to this, as you know, we both can see what the other can.[close up on Tobi's rinnegan]

[Madara lifts angered Tobi with Susanoo hand up and slowly starts walking towards the heroes]

Madara: After your mask has been destroyed you took those big shurikens out of your dimension, right? Well, for a split secon there I saw your face in the reflection on the blades...

[Tobi starts sweating]

Madara: It's not Obito's...

[He stops in front of Kakashi, Gai, Naruto and Bee]

Kakashi: [nervous]How... How do you know...?
Madara: Because I would recognize... My great great grandchild's face! And this is not him...

Kakashi: !!
Gai: Then who...?
Madara: We will see.
Kakashi: [thinking]If it's not Obito, then how did he know so much about me...

[Madara lowers Tobi and reaches for his face. He grabs an end of a rubber mask and starts to peel it of. The face is slowly being revealed]

Kakashi: No... No... No. No! No! NO!
Gai: It's Impossible!!
Naruto: You!?

[With a Sharingan in the right eye and Rinnegan in the left one, *Pakkun*'s face is revealed!]

Next week: The long cultivated hound hatred!! The past is revealed!!


----------



## chrno84 (Sep 5, 2012)

i predict obito and madara will go "FUSION-HA", then bricks will be shat


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 5, 2012)

Obviously they will explain the relationship between Madara and Obito.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Sep 5, 2012)

I predict Kakashi-Gai vs Tobi, and Naruto vs Madara


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Sep 5, 2012)

Some more uneeded flashbacks


----------



## Chuck (Sep 5, 2012)

the main character dies because Madara kills him.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 5, 2012)

Alliance is bound to show up now, maybe not this chapter, but soon. Madara clearly doesn't have enough hype yet, got to have him solo the entire Alliance, or maybe it's for Juubi...or both. I hope there's at less one page of the Alliance coming to Naruto.

This fight is going to become very chaotic soon that's for sure, more so then it already is. 

Hoping for Zetsu reference at less, preferably he appears and just takes over the world already.


----------



## Ryan Ensign (Sep 5, 2012)

Alliance should be just about getting there, maybe the 5 Kage will have followed Madara as well. Madara roflstomps everyone with a meteor.


----------



## OgreMagi (Sep 5, 2012)

chpter 601: plotholes explained

madara: i know some of you are wondering how i got here so fast.  well to bad.
now on the other subject of obito, it really is just his body. his inside soul and mind are someone else.ur welcome

chapter 602: the sauce and oro adventure contineus


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

i predict that the fight is about to end, not start.

We will get a long explanation about stuff.

Madara will show off, and then he wont let Juubi get revived, he will claim that he wants it in complete form.

The alliance will arrive right at sunrise and Madara will have a big villain discourse about his own plans, will talk about something related to the uchiha tablet and stuff. He will challenge Naruto and Bee and say that he will come back to get their bijuus, and that they plan will be implemented in the next full moon.

Madara and Obito will step back with Juubi still in gedo mazou form, to have their own stuff cleaned up between them.

At the same time the alliance will have time to recover before the big fight comes, and we can move on to Sasuke and Orochimaru to discover more information with the ones who know everything.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 5, 2012)

Things can only get better, especially with Madara's arrival. Hopefully he casually reveals how he slaughtered all the Kage in the end.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 5, 2012)

info on madara and tobis past


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 5, 2012)

i predict that obito is izuna's grandson. so obito is also madara's "grand-nephew".

also, madara will snatch that fan out of obito's hand and tell obito "let me show you how it's done, kid. ".

if only madara still had his small scythe as well. only then would he truly be complete.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 5, 2012)

Flashbacks maybe.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 5, 2012)

I predict we'll have some revelation about Obito and Madara,maybe why Madara didn't die at Vote and maybe some Kurama's talk.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 5, 2012)

I predict that Madara stares at Naruto and says he hopes he'll dance as well as Mito did when she glowed like him.

Also since Kishi seems to be taking the obvious route, Madara and Obito both wore the same mask pretending to be the person called Tobi through the ages.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 5, 2012)

^
I'd add some Hashirama's talking on Madara's part.


----------



## Deadway (Sep 5, 2012)

*Naruto Chapter 601 Predictions*
*Double Tobi.*

Naruto: !? Madara!
Kakashi: So...that's the real Madara....
Gai: What the hell is going on here..
Bee: Naruto, did that crazy eye guy not finish edo tensei?
Naruto: No way...Itachi had to have, somethings not right here...
Madara: ....oh my...that must be the infamous Kakashi you kept talking about.
Kakashi: !?
Obito: Disregard what I've said in the past, they're all nothing more than bugs.
Obito: Why are you here...and how.
Naruto: Yeah! How the hell are you here Madara, the 5 kages--
Madara: The 5 kages are dead.
Naruto/Kakashi/Gai/Bee: !!?
Madara: Besides....I have questions for you Obito.
Obito: ....
_Zetsu comes out from the ground_
Zetsu: Hehe...it's been a long time since we've all met up like this.
Madara: Zetsu, where is the Hashirama prototype located.
Obito: It's in my base, I've prepared it for you.
Madara: Good, destroy it.
Obito: !? Excuse me?
Madara: Kabuto enhanced my edo tensei body with Hashirama cells, I no longer need it. Zetsu, get rid of it.
Zetsu: Yes sir.
Obito: *Dammit, Hashirama cells now...I never planned on him getting those.*
Madara: Either way, I came here for the 9 tails...but it seems you have something bigger on it's way.
Obito: Sorry, but that's for me.
_Madara glares at Obito_
Madara: Remember who you're talking to boy.
Obito: Remember that I was the one who killed you, sensei.
Madara: Hm...on my death bed, but things have changed now.
Kakashi: !??
Naruto: What?
Gai: I can't handle this...
Kakashi: Obito...killed Madara? Impossible...Madara was killed by Hashirama...
Obito: I killed him when I found out he could not carry on the role of Tobi.
Kakashi: What...what do you mean..
Obito: You still haven't figured it out.....
_Double paged scan showing both Long haired and short haired Tobi._
Obito: There are 2 Tobi's.
Naruto: !?
Kakashi: I see....
Obito: Tobi represents the necessary evil this world needs, to vanquish the ninja rule from this rotting world. After Madara killed off the Uchiha clan with Itachi, I killed him, leaving I and Sasuke as the last remaining Uchihas.
Naruto: Don't tell me...
Obito: Yes Naruto, Sasuke will be the next Tobi. And the chain will continue on and on.
Madara: Sasuke huh...I have yet to meet this individual. Is he strong enough?
Obito: He has the eternal, like you. 
Madara: Interesting. Anyway, enough talk, let's kill them.
_Both Obito and Madara dash at Naruto and co._
--------------------------
_Scene changes to Obito's hideout. _
Zetsu: !?? What? Impossible....How did you...
????: Apparently being next to Hashirama for a long time allowed us to merge.
_Trees come from the ground and wrap around black Zetsu_
Zetsu: This is bad....
????: Hashirama and I are one, I know everything Zetsu.
_Last panel shows a combination of Yamato and Hashirama_
Yamato: Bring me to Obito.
*Chapter End.*


----------



## dwade (Sep 5, 2012)

Issue #600 said:
			
		

> "Story is reaching its climax."


I think this pretty much confirms Madara = one who knows all. There's just not enough chapters to put in more show time for anything else but Sasuke joining the fight.

> Long flashback of Madara and Obito co-ops.
> Long fight.
> Putting Sasuke in the picture.
> Sasuke vs Naruto?
> Gai finally showcasing 8th gate.
> ...
> Manga ends.


----------



## KevKev (Sep 5, 2012)

Alliance finally finished eating at McDonalds, arrive to Madara casting another Meteorite while saying "GTFO n00bs"


----------



## KevKev (Sep 5, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto Chapter 601 Predictions*
> *Double Tobi.*
> 
> Naruto: !? Madara!
> ...



YAMARAMA!!!!


----------



## Mateush (Sep 5, 2012)

I think Killer Bee will be killed by either Madara or Obito  But Naruto will get Hachibi's full power.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Deadway said:


> *Naruto Chapter 601 Predictions*
> *Double Tobi.*
> 
> Naruto: !? Madara!
> ...






Very good prediction


----------



## Gabe (Sep 5, 2012)

the alliance was headed towards naruto but what if on his way to the kyuubi madara met the alliance and destroyed  it. one big shirina tensei should have been enough.


----------



## Elman Sword (Sep 5, 2012)

A bit of random, mindless fun 

*Chapter 601*

*Scene switches to the Kage battle*

Madara: This is getting dull. I expected more from you as Kage.

Kages: ?!

Madara: Regardless, its time that I had a little bit of fun.

*Madara points to himself*

Madara: You can play with this clone. Don't worry, this clone is far more capable than the previous clones you fought. It contains half of my powers. 

Kage: ?!?!

Onoki: Then where have you gone, I didn't see you split up!

Gaara: Furthermore, I didn't detect you leaving?!

Madara: Foolish brats. Tsuande, tell them, I'm sure you've figured it out.

Tsunade: Grandpa Hashirama had the ability to connect to the ground and travel anywhere in the world. 

Onoki: A space time ninjutsu?

Tsunade: Not exactly. Think of it similar if not the same as the teleportation jutsu used by the two faced Akatsuki member.

*Onoki flashes back to a detailed memo revealing information regarding the Akatsuki. It shows a page with Zetsu and describes his ability to transport himself from location to location*

Onoki: That was Hashirama dono's ability?!

Tsunade: It seems it was stolen by the Akatsuki member. 

Madara: Heh! Nothing less from his grand-daughter. Zetsu is a creation from the first's and my cells.

Kage's: ?!?

Tsunade: ... So tell us, where have you gone!

Madara: To play with the Kyuubi. 

Kage: ?!?!

*Flashback to their promise to Naruto*

Scene switches back to Naruto and the others.

Naruto: What have you done with the Kage's!!!!!!!!!!

Madara: Relax, I've left them a clone to play with. The battle became dull so I decided to join you here. 

*Madara glares at Naruto*

Madara: What is this power, I've never seen it.

*Scene switches to Naruto's mind*

Kyuubi: Naruto, switch! - This is personal. I have a few words I want to say to him.

*Naruto and Kyuubi switch*

Kyuubi: Its been some time brat. 

Madara/Kakashi/Obito/Others: ?!?!?!?!

Madara: Kyuubi, is that you? My, your voice has changed. I don't feel the same ferocity any more. What happened? 

Kyuubi: You humans have been hostile to the tailed beasts ever since our inception. All you saw was power, a power that had to be controlled. Not one human has acknowledged our existence since Lord Rikudo. 

Madara: ...

Kyuubi: Until this child.

Madara: ?!?!?!

Kyuubi: Lord Rikudo promised us of his coming.

Madara: ....?!?!

Kyuubi: That's right brat, Naruto is more important than you are.

*Madara begins to get angry*

Kyuubi: What were you at his age? 

Madara: .... 

Kyuubi: A helpless whelp in the shadow of Senju Hashirama!

*Madara is grinding his teeth and is furious, but calms down and smiles*

Madara: Kyuubi, are you trying to provoke me? Now that you have, I am more eager than ever, to kill this brat. No one is ever compared to Uchiha Madara. I will wipe him out of existence! Half of my powers should be enough!

Obito thinking: Heh, I guess this should by enough time.

*As Madara rushes towards Naruto with ferocious speed, his attack is quickly evaded by the Kyuubi's speed*

Kyuubi: Its time I gave this to Naruto! 

Madara & the Others: ?!?!

Kyuubi (in Naruto's body makes a hand seal): Naruto, your time has come! This was entrusted to me personally by the Rikudo Sennin. Use it to defeat them! Summoning technique! Rikudo's staff!!!!

Madara: Oh hell no!!!!

*The others are shocked*

END


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 5, 2012)

We finally get some explanations or perhaps just vague hints about the alliance between Madara and Obito. 

Some quick explanation about what really happened to the Kages, if they lost or are following Madara's trail.

Unless it turns out this Madara before us is a wood clone he sent to check on Obito asap, while the real one is finishing off them back there. 



Roronoa Zoro said:


> Kages fly to the join the fight and the rookies finally arrive.
> 
> Clusterfuck fight commence



This sounds good to me.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 5, 2012)

Uchihas are very sensitive people


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 5, 2012)

*Chapter 601 Prediction:*   Rin

We finally learn about Obito's "final" moments and his rebirth, and what led to the death of Rin.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Sep 5, 2012)

the only thing i will half expect is Madara taking _his_ fan back. He already took back the rights of executing the Moon Eye Plan earlier so i think the stage is being set for Obito's end


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 5, 2012)

Some good stuff, Deadway.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 5, 2012)

Can we even predict something?

I mean...

Madara + Tobi...


Actually, maybe one thing, if Naruto really is the hero (as far as I know...):

Naruto goes bersek... Karuma Rikudo Mode Bersek. 

If no... I don' know what could happen..

I'm totally lost now...

Madara + Tobi.... 

And why not Goku?

Datas:

Madara> gokages

Tobi> Naruto + kakashi + Ga?

and...

Juubi's coming...

poor "dem"


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't even know what to expect anymore.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 5, 2012)

Naruto becomes final villain because he realizes that he's forever friendzone'd by Sakura.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Sep 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Deadway said:


> *Naruto Chapter 601 Predictions*
> *Double Tobi.*
> 
> Naruto: !? Madara!
> ...






Hashimoto


----------



## Leuconoe (Sep 5, 2012)

Continued expansion with Rin and Obito but mostly fighting Obito and Madara.


----------



## tomatoxcherrylover (Sep 5, 2012)

I predict something about some past events between Madara and Tobito or the alliance, or the scene will change to Orochimaru and Sasuke.


----------



## Default (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, my prediction is: Gai realizes Madara is there, 8thgateroflstomp everyone including Kakashi and Naruto accidentally, he dies. Sasuke arrives, take Shodai's leftovers from Madara's body and envolve his EMS into Rinnegan, he uses Outher path and revives Naruto just to kill him again. All in one chapter.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Talking chapter.

Maybe the Gedo Mazou will transform by the end of the chapter.


----------



## falconzx (Sep 6, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Long quote



My hat is off for you, sir


----------



## just a fan (Sep 6, 2012)

i predict a sad chapter about tobi's survival, madara will talk about his relation to tobi. 

kakashi will eventually snap out of it and will start fighting madara/obito (though it will  probably take him at least 2 chapters from here). also i dont think naruto will be the one to help him (i hope not) ,it will probably be gai who will punch him or whatever in order to make him focus on the fight.


----------



## auem (Sep 6, 2012)

we will know little bit more about madara-obito connection....but i don't expect Rin flashback soon...


----------



## Res1990 (Sep 6, 2012)

i want a fucking flashback to know what happened i cant wait anymore -.-


----------



## Fay (Sep 6, 2012)

I have no idea what's gonna happen! It would be nice if we saw Sasuke again, maybe him getting a flashback of having drinks with Obito again, with Obito bawwing over Rin


----------



## Hexa (Sep 6, 2012)

Obito needs to have some flashbacks to explain things, but the story acknowledges that now--with the Juubi in the process of resurrecting--is not the time for flashbacks.  So I don't know how that's going to work out.  Maybe Madara and Obito will knock down the allies, giving time for flashbacks and maybe a switch to Sasuke's story.  Or maybe there will be a break after the resurrection of the Juubi.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 6, 2012)

The chapter is goona be epic, the two bosses are together.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 6, 2012)

Fay said:


> I have no idea what's gonna happen! It would be nice if we saw Sasuke again, maybe him getting a flashback of having drinks with Obito again, with Obito bawwing over Rin


drunk Obito all over Sasuke, oh god


----------



## AoshiKun (Sep 6, 2012)

Naruto will ask about the Kages and we will see a flashback of what happened there.


Hexa said:


> Obito needs to have some flashbacks to explain things, but the story acknowledges that now--with the Juubi in the process of resurrecting--is not the time for flashbacks.  So I don't know how that's going to work out.  Maybe Madara and Obito will knock down the allies, giving time for flashbacks and maybe a switch to Sasuke's story.  Or maybe there will be a break after the resurrection of the Juubi.


Kishimoto most likely will keep teasing the fans about Obito, he could have  showed useful flashbacks about him already however he didn't. I think we will only get it nearly Obito's death.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 6, 2012)

No more damn flashbacks I just want to see Madara wreck shit.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 7, 2012)

Naruto asks about the Kages, Madara casually says something like "Yeah, I killed them all."

Obito and Madara talk cryptically to each other, hinting at various things.

Finally, Madara or Obito (probably Madara) launches an attack on the heroes for the cliffhanger.

I'm thinking now that it'll be a while before we get any kind of flashback for Obito.


----------



## Daryoon (Sep 7, 2012)

Madara will capture the 8/9 tails, because an incomplete Juubi isn't good enough for his ego. He'll leave (with a pussywhipped Obito) as the alliance arrives, telling them "in X days, the Juubi will be complete, and I shall become as God". Gives the Alliance a chance to get their shit together and lick their wounds, and for Sasuke to do whatever he's doing.

Obito flashbacks will come when he has his final battle with Kakashi.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Sep 7, 2012)

Deadway said:


> [sp]*Naruto Chapter 601 Predictions*
> *Double Tobi.*
> 
> Naruto: !? Madara!
> ...



Saddly,too good for Kishi to make it.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Sep 7, 2012)

Madara uses banshu tenin on Naruto then soul rips........uses mokuton flower world on Kakashi


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 7, 2012)

Madara is probably a wood clone that sneak out of the battlefield. Some flashbacks and Madara wanking.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 7, 2012)

i think its a clone, because it would make sense if madara had already sent a clone after obito. Considering that he has the cracks, now he will know kyuubi's location and will be heading there with his original


this would give kishi enough room for some obito explaining without fucking up with the kages fight, as well as allow madara to discover where kyuubi is, all in one go.


----------



## Ryan Ensign (Sep 7, 2012)

It would be awesome if Sasuke and co. showed up at Naruto's battle, but I doubt it'll happen.


----------



## Daryoon (Sep 7, 2012)

Seems pretty clear that Madara just left the Kage behind, without a care in the world for them. He might have swatted down Oonoki in the process, but there's not much point interrupting the flow of the current battle just to show a few panels we can see in flashback, or implied later.


----------



## Andy-Sama (Sep 7, 2012)

Going back to Sasuke methinks. We discover where hes heading with orochimaru.


----------



## Ryan Ensign (Sep 7, 2012)

Kishi now has 3 options besides actually explaining anything...
-Back to Sasuke
-Back to Gokage
-Back to Konoha 11/Shinobi Alliance

So there's only a 25% chance he will explain anything T.T


----------



## KnightGhost (Sep 7, 2012)

I predict Sasuke and Oro next chapter.


----------



## Secret Sorrow (Sep 7, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> drunk Obito all over Sasuke, oh god


That's a good one!:rofl 

I predict that Obito and Madara are goin to have a raw chat together or they will probaply both tell Naruto, Kakashi, Gai and Killer B the true story of Obitos survival/relationship between him and Madara. I would love to see more NarutoXKurama action and of what Karin is doing.:33


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Sep 7, 2012)

Any bets on Obito being Madara's son?


----------



## Secret Sorrow (Sep 8, 2012)

DemonBorn4569 said:


> Any bets on Obito being Madara's son?



I don't know! I would say it would make more sense if he would be his grandson.:risu


----------



## SPCakes85 (Sep 8, 2012)

I think that it's gonna switch to sasuke and Orochimaru for 3 chapters. Sasuke is gonna go back in time. Obito rips off kakashi's mask to reveal that he has a part of rin's face


----------



## Jad (Sep 8, 2012)

Gai kicking ass. Enough said. Well I hope so xD


----------



## Ryan Ensign (Sep 8, 2012)

Lolsasuke getting a power-up, probably.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Sep 8, 2012)

Trollbito is gonna pull some more epic dumb shit to piss off the forums


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 8, 2012)

Chapter 601 - *Rin*negan 


Obito uses edo tensei to revive RIN. 

14156641644646644 flashbacks and no explanations


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 8, 2012)

Chapter 601-The Truth Comes Out
Madara: Mind if I join in on the fun...
Side Text-Madara enters the fray!

Guy: N...no way. Now the real Madara is here!
Kakashi: !
*Kakashi looks to Obito*
Kakashi(Thinking): Obito...
Naruto: Hold on, Itachi stopped Edo Tensei
*Quick flashback of the Edo Jinchuriki being dispel*

Naruto: How...
Madara: Ah, so Itachi was the one who was stopping it. I suppose he wasn't aware that I had my ways around the jutsu. 
Naruto: !?
Madara: I would like to see him again to put him in his place.
Obito: He's already dead.
Madara: Oh...oh well, there's other things I'm interested in anywa-
Naruto: WHAT HAPPENED TO TSUNADE, AND GAARA, AND THE OTHER KAGES!!!
Madara: You...you're the one from before...
*Flashback to of when Naruto was fighting Madara*

Madara: You look different though...that's good, one of the things I'm interested in is fighting you.
Naruto: ANSWER ME!!!
Madara: ...Heh, don't worry, I didn't kill them.
Naruto: *Sigh of relief*
Madara: But I did leave them in a pretty bad shape
*Flashback showing the Kages all on the ground.*
Madara: I'm taking my leave now, if you all survive, then please challenge me again, only have more strength on your side the next time.
*Madara jumps away*
Onoki: Damn it...Naruto...I'm sorry.
*Flashback ends*

*Naruto has a pissed off look*
Naruto: I'LL STOP YOU RIGHT NOW!!!
Guy: Hold on Naruto!
Naruto: ?!
Guy: We can't run into this as we are now.
Naruto: But-
*Naruto looks at a discouraged Kakashi*
Naruto: Kakashi...
Madara: Yes, take your time, I'd like to have a little chat with Obito anyways.
Naruto: ?
Guy: ?
Obito: ?!


Madara: Explain to me why I was brought back by this horrid jutsu and not the Rinne Tensei...
Obito: ...
Madara: The user of this jutsu also said he wasn't sure you were sticking to the plan...
Obito: Nagato took a while to master it, and he never did end up mastering it to the level you needed.
Naruto: ?!
Madara: And where is Nagato now?
Naruto: He's dead.
Madara: ?! How would you know?
Naruto: Because I was there when he used that jutsu to bring back the people he killed!
Madara: What?! You must have a high level of Genjutsu control to do tha-
Naruto: It wasn't Genjutsu, he did it on his own free will!
Madara: ?! Nonsense!!!
Obito: It's true...this boy...he has an interesting ability to change people. 
Madara: ...I see. You and I are alike.
Naruto: ?!
Madara: We both can change people...only I change them to make them my tools.
Naruto: You're a monster!
Madara: Am I? I'm only doing this for the greater good.
Naruto: Then...you're like Nagato, both of you.
Obito: ?!
Naruto: Yah, I didn't really realize it until now, but this is like Nagato, he wanted to help people, but I showed him that he wasn't going to bring peace the way he was doing things. He put faith in me...so many people have.
*Panel showing a large amount of people who Naruto has changed and stuff*
*Obito looks deep in thought*
Madara: ...Haha...I'm sorry, did you think I was being serious?
Naruto: ?!
Obito: ?!
Madara: I don't care about peace or the greater good. I want to run this world into more chaos. I only tell my tools I want to make this world better.
Obito: !?
Madara: Of course it's not easy, you have to weaken them mentally first. Killing loved ones always works great. Yes, playing with one's emotions has great benefits. Nagato's life has been controlled by me, everything that has happened to him, I caused. He was so young so it was even easier to taint his mind. I didn't stop with him though, I wasn't going to be around forever, so I got Obito to continue my plans. His "death" was orchestrated by me. I wanted him to be the new Madara...until I came back of course. I had to make him lose someone dear to him though, that girl...what was her name...
Obito and Kakashi: ...
Madara: Oh that's right...Rin.
Obito and Kakashi: ?!
Madara: I made sure to show him how this world was in need of a change. The only reason I'm telling you all this is that it doesn't matter anymore. The Juubi is being revived, I'm "alive" again, not how I wanted, but it'll have to do, I have no use for Obito anymore. And this way, he can fight alongside you, giving me more opponents to fight, more fun for me to have, you wont be able to stop me no matter what, but try your hardest, it'll be that much more amusing for me.
*Obito and Kakashi are completely shell-shocked*
*Naruto is pissed*
Madara: You've heard the truth, now let's begin!
*Madara has an evil smile on his face*

End text-Madara reveals all, what will they do now?

Throw in more stuff and make it more detail, and that's how I see it going roughly. Although it may be a little too soon for the truth to come out.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 8, 2012)

Kishi cuts to Sauce and Orochimaru (I hope).


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 8, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> [sp]Chapter 601-The Truth Comes Out
> Madara: Mind if I join in on the fun...
> Side Text-Madara enters the fray!
> 
> ...


thats good


----------



## Danielle (Sep 8, 2012)

Switch scenes to Oro and Sauce. Even for part of a chapter.


----------



## MonkeyDNaruto (Sep 9, 2012)

Chapter 601 Prediction: More Buthurt

Madara: I soled the kages. They're dead.
Naruto: Damnit.
Obito: ...
Kakashi: Obito...

*ten pages of Kakashi Gaiden recap*

Naruto: (I hope this works...TNJ no JUTSU) HEY!! TOBI!! I UNDERSTAND YOU!!! 
(Gives Tobi a book on being friendzoned)

Obito: (crying) fine! (Obito goes to their side and gives kakashi a hug, guy joins in and Naruto smiles saying how he'll be hokage)

Madara: Cool. Let's fight.

Naruto: Let's win!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## falconzx (Sep 9, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A bit long for a chapter


----------



## insane111 (Sep 9, 2012)

DemonBorn4569 said:


> Any bets on Obito being Madara's son?



Where's that picture which shows their faces side by side? Even though Kishi's art isn't very diverse, the resemblance is pretty huge. 

I'm not sure if the game team just made it up or if Kishi gave them info, but Madara's EMS did have a S/T jutsu that could rewind time in this video


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Addy (Sep 9, 2012)

I want to see oro chimaru :Giorgio

fuck this wannabe villain Alison known as tobi


----------



## Fay (Sep 9, 2012)

Madara may or may not respond to Obito's bawwing over Rin with a story of his own...

I hope for at least one panel of Sasuke...and the alliance arriving


----------



## Midomaru (Sep 9, 2012)

Naruto will learn that Madara killed Tsunade. Inside he will celebrate, knowing that if he ends up being the hero of the war he'll get a shot at being hokage.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Sep 9, 2012)

Turns out Madara really is the long haired masked man and that he died when the uchiha massacre occoured,and that he didnt "give" Nagato the Rinnengan but only the way to unlock it.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 9, 2012)

falconzx said:


> A bit long for a chapter



It's a bunch of talking, it'd be all crammed in there. It looks roughly the same length as the full script we get from what I can recall.


----------



## Shakar (Sep 9, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, I too thought that Tsuki no Me is just bullshit Madara told Obito to manipulate him. Madara isn't a peaceful person- heck, he called all the destruction he caused in chapter 560 (?) "nostalgic". Either he wants to bring chaos to the world, destroy it or enslave it. He's not interested in the dream like world Obito wants to create. 

Or maybe he just wants Juubi's power, and that's it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 9, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know where you are coming from but at the moment I don't believe Obito thinks Madara wants peace. Yes he was manipulated by him but it seems to me like he understood his shit at some point and cut all the ties.
He is not going by their plan, his reaction when Madara showed up wasn't friendly etc. etc.

I can't wait to see what went down between them.


----------



## Shikamaru God (Sep 9, 2012)

predict madara wood


----------



## Mateush (Sep 9, 2012)

I think even Madara seemed angry when he stated Obito's name. However I expect a co-operation even if they seem to hate each one.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2012)

We're going to get a flashback of how Madara/Zetsu found Obito.  If we're lucky we might get some action.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 9, 2012)

Chapter start like this...

Madara: Obito...
Tobi: ...
Madara: Or should I say Izuna
Tobi: ...
Madara: Or should I say Elder Son
Tobi: ...
Madara: Or should I say Kagami
Tobi: ...
Madara: Or should I say Orochimau
Tobi: ...
Madara: Or should I say Future Sasuke

And now 2 alternate endings

Version 1:
Tobi: Stop to fuck around... I'm Obito for god's sake
Madara: Everyone knows that... Just trolling 

Version 2:
Tobi: We are Ermac... I mean Tobi... We are many, you are but one!
Kakashi: :amazed
Madara: Yes Obito's body is just a shell. The sorcerer Shang Orochimaru fused many souls of dead Uchiha's in one body... Sadly Obito's memories remained and that's why Tobi still stalked Kakashi... Even seeing him naked and with Rin... That's why they went mad and want to kill all of you
Oro: I'm just here cuz I finally wanted a Uchiha body... Madara said 1 soul more or less isn't important!
Kakashi: WTF! :amazed


----------



## Cheirete (Sep 9, 2012)

In the next chapter we are going to know how obito escaped from that pile of rocks and his true motivations. And btw, I like the picture of obito in this subforum ,lol


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 9, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I know where you are coming from but at the moment I don't believe Obito thinks Madara wants peace. Yes he was manipulated by him but it seems to me like he understood his shit at some point and cut all the ties.
> He is not going by their plan, his reaction when Madara showed up wasn't friendly etc. etc.



Tobi seemed pretty cowed by Madara when Kabuto had him.

IMO he was going along with everything out of fear/uncertainty, then when Nagato died, he thought he was safe and got cocky. Kabuto appears to troll him, and he powers himself up and gets out of the way as fast as possible. Now that Madara's back, his persona may change again.

If he_ ever _thought Madara wanted peace though...



KiShiDo said:


> Chapter start like this...
> 
> Madara: Obito...
> Tobi: ...
> ...



Naruto should just become one of those Choose your Own Adventure stories.


----------



## Gonder (Sep 9, 2012)

> Tobi seemed pretty cowed by Madara when Kabuto had him.
> 
> IMO he was going along with everything out of fear/uncertainty, then when Nagato died, he thought he was safe and got cocky. Kabuto appears to troll him, and he powers himself up and gets out of the way as fast as possible. Now that Madara's back, his persona may change again.
> 
> If he ever thought Madara wanted peace though..



if obito was so scared why did threaten kabuto


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 9, 2012)

Gonder said:


> if obito was so scared why did threaten kabuto



I didn't think he was scared either until Madara came back, showed mild irritation at Tobi, and Tobi, in return, showed very clear discomfort at the fact that Madara had returned. When you put everything together, in retrospect, that whole Kabuto scene is more awkward than it initially seemed.


----------



## Klue (Sep 9, 2012)

Kabuto was afraid of dat' Rinnegan. 

If only he knew Obito wouldn't use it much.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 9, 2012)

i predict we get a flashback of madara spanking obito. 




- a scene after obito drank madara's last kool aid -

madara: "you've been a very bad boy, obito. you know what that means... :sanji"

obito: "no plz not that, i've been a very goog boy, madara-senpai, a very good boy... "

madara: "prepare your butt cheeks! "

obito:


----------



## Addy (Sep 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kabuto was afraid of dat' Rinnegan.
> 
> *If only he knew Obito wouldn't use it much. *



if only he knew how retarded obito is


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Sep 9, 2012)

does anyone else thinks that izuna is the one inhabiting tobi's body?


----------



## Midomaru (Sep 9, 2012)

Last 2 weeks anti-Tobito fans were ended. The next weeks the Kishimoto haters (aka the ex anti-Tobito fans) will be ended.
Just watch Kishi unveil a plot of the gods.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 9, 2012)

Hoping the heroes get smacked down this week.

I don't care if it's Madara or Obito who do it.


----------



## Klue (Sep 9, 2012)

Expecting chit-chat, hoping for action.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 9, 2012)

flashback on how madara beat the kages and of how obito was found


----------



## Velocity (Sep 9, 2012)

I predict that...

Kakashi will use Kamui on Madara, but that it won't work. Obito will then reveal that he simply won't allow Kakashi to take on Madara until he has taken him on first. So Naruto slams Madara in the face with a Rasengan instead, his movement so fast that nobody - not even Madara - could see it. Naruto then leaves Obito to Kakashi and Guy while he deals with Madara. After a few brief exchanges where Madara adjusts to Naruto's speed, Naruto decides to let loose a Tailed Beast Ball. Madara then reacts with his Perfect Susano'o, cutting the Tailed Beast Ball in half and remaining unscathed. Meanwhile, Kakashi begins his own flavour of talk no jutsu with Obito.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 9, 2012)

I predict we'll get some insight on the connection between Obito and Madara.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 9, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Chapter start like this...
> 
> Madara: Obito...
> Tobi: ...
> ...


second version


----------



## Secret Sorrow (Sep 9, 2012)

Velocity said:


> So Naruto slams Madara in the face with a Rasengan instead, his movement so fast that nobody - not even Madara - could see it. Naruto then leaves Obito to Kakashi and Guy while he deals with Madara. After a few brief exchanges where Madara adjusts to Naruto's speed, Naruto decides to let loose a Tailed Beast Ball. Madara then reacts with his Perfect Susano'o, cutting the Tailed Beast Ball in half and remaining unscathed..



I would love to see that, even though I started to like Madara as God of a villain.
I just hope that Naruto, has a chance to keep up with Madara. But I somehow doubt it, because when we see a NaruSasu fight after that or nearly at the end, Sasuke must be stronger to keep up with Naruto or it would be a lame fight. Or maybe Naruto will hold back a little not to, kill Sasuke. Somehow I'm thinking about a top class Shinobi fight like NaruSasu vs Madara. It would make sense imo because like Naruto said before they became top class Shinobi click here. So two young fast and strong top class Shinobi vs a Shinobi God, sounds a little more balanced than what we saw in the Madara vs Kage's fight.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 9, 2012)

madara tries to pat obito on the back but misses and ends up giving him a susano-o fist to the back of the head
obito completely fucking loses his mind and returns to tobi 1.0: the schoolgirl that is in love with her sensei

kakashi transforms into rin and then some M-rated situations occur

naruto still wonders who the fuck that is
gai can't remember his name even thought he said it only minutes ago

orochimaru shows up and notices that madara, the uber uchiha of all uchiha is in an immortal body so he tries to use his soul transfer ritual but madara swings his MASSIVE BALLS in orochimaru's face as he laughs

meanwhile naruto is in the background wondering who the fuck obito was again until he notices madara and orochimaru are judging tobi 1.0 his henge no jutsu sasuke version
naruto faps
i fap
i save the panel for future masturbation sessions which may or may not occur EVERYWHERE AT ANY GIVEN MOMENT

end of chapter 601

for anime fans out there:
omake: sasuke is looking for shampoo that'll give him curls


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 9, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> madara tries to pat obito on the back but misses and ends up giving him a susano-o fist to the back of the head
> obito completely fucking loses his mind and returns to tobi 1.0: the schoolgirl that is in love with her sensei
> 
> kakashi transforms into rin and then some M-rated situations occur
> ...


wtf did i just read


----------



## Klue (Sep 9, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> madara tries to pat obito on the back but misses and ends up giving him a susano-o fist to the back of the head
> obito completely fucking loses his mind and returns to tobi 1.0: the schoolgirl that is in love with her sensei
> 
> kakashi transforms into rin and then some M-rated situations occur
> ...



  


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## 8 (Sep 9, 2012)

Kenneth should write his own manga. i would read it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 9, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> madara tries to pat obito on the back but misses and ends up giving him a susano-o fist to the back of the head
> obito completely fucking loses his mind and returns to tobi 1.0: the schoolgirl that is in love with her sensei
> 
> kakashi transforms into rin and then some M-rated situations occur
> ...



The mental image is glorious.


----------



## Klue (Sep 9, 2012)

Seriously, we need an action chapter. I'm dying to see someone push Madara; although, I'm surprised Naruto is going to get a shot at him before his fight with Sasuke.


----------



## Doge (Sep 9, 2012)

:roflMy stomach hurts too much


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 9, 2012)

in b4 its just a mokuton bunshin


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 9, 2012)

^Betting on that too...

Lol Kenneth's prediction.  The funniest part was Kakashi turning into Rin.

I wonder if Obito will realize that Madara is now under his own Edo Tensei contract, he should deduce it since he saw how Kabuto's jutsu ending 11 chapters ago.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm going to say that some form of back up, ether the Gokage or Kabuto arrives to support Team Naruto.


----------



## Kenzo (Sep 10, 2012)

> Next Jump issue will be on sale Saturday 15th September, so we?ll have on Tuesday early Chapter 681 Spoilers next week



From Arlong Park forums but the same applies for Naruto/Bleach I would imagine.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 10, 2012)

Kenneth.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2012)

No matter how hilarious, absurd, crack-ish, or downright bad a prediction is, it's either going to be equal to or, more than likely, better than, what we'll be getting. 



Jeαnne said:


> in b4 its just a mokuton bunshin



After a long, long, arduous battle where Obito and Kakashi die and Naruto faints from exhaustion, it's revealed to be a mokuton bunshin of Sasuke from the Past.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 10, 2012)

i try, i try 



i want to see my prediction _animated_
*now*

studio pierrot employees, assemble!


----------



## SaiST (Sep 10, 2012)

Madara gives Obito the stink eye, then Bashou Tennin's his Gunbai back.

Then he proceeds to spank 'im with it.


----------



## Recal (Sep 10, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> madara tries to pat obito on the back but misses and ends up giving him a susano-o fist to the back of the head
> obito completely fucking loses his mind and returns to tobi 1.0: the schoolgirl that is in love with her sensei
> 
> kakashi transforms into rin and then some M-rated situations occur
> ...



CLANG!  And Orochimaru dies the happiest friend in the manga.



SaiST said:


> Madara gives Obito the stink eye, then Bashou Tennin's his Gunbai back.
> 
> Then he proceeds to spank 'im with it.



Obito's been a good boy!  A good boy! No, daddy! Put it awayyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Klue (Sep 10, 2012)

Tuesday spoilers this week. 

Madara is going to make the Kyuubi, Kakashi and Gai shit their pants. The clean up should be fun.


----------



## Sarry (Sep 10, 2012)

I hope the Kages do no show up to help Naruto...Madara really needs a legit kill to his name. One Kage is a minimum.


----------



## 8 (Sep 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Seriously, we need an action chapter. I'm dying to see someone push Madara; although, I'm surprised Naruto is going to get a shot at him before his fight with Sasuke.


action chapters are always so short. huge panels and double spreads. almost no dialogue. such a waste. its over in one minute. and then there's not much to discuss. we get limited to threads such as "which panel was most badass" "madara was boss"  "naruto speed feet" "naruto > minato".

i'd rather have a story chapter with a lot of development and dialogue.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 10, 2012)

601: Im gonna get banned for this s@#& edition

scene switch to rookies
hinata thinking oh my goodness I hope Naruto is still alive
others generally fapping to naruto while on the run

scene switch to sakura
sakura thinking running somewhere else
hahaha I managed to escape that hospital now you're MINE Sasuke-kun

scene switch to kages
all dead on ground
flies buzzing around
all dead except for tsunade
she turns off her plotshield and say
thank goodness i picked this up at the general store before leaving the village
when suddenly... stung by a mosquito at 300kmh
she keels over a dies! malaria!

scene switch to naruto
madara call other people names
doing what he know works since high school like a boss
meanwhile obito running away screaming
i cant stand the spotlight any more it hurts my eyes arrggggghhh

gai powers up, hair turns gold
arrrghhhh now im super gai!
madara gets kicked six ways to sunday

kakashi picks up deckchair and icecream
starts sipping soda, feelin like a ninja
oi gai, hit him harder

gai goes to kick madara in the balls
madara doesnt have any!
madara uses fireball
its super effective!

gai eyebrow singed
he get mad crazy and say
now youve done it
you aint touchen gai, now you dai

gai uses gates!
gai punches ground!
its super effective!
ground disappears
everyone floating in space!

oh no now what we gonna do i cant breath
madara chuckle and say
lol im a edo i cant die
but there is no air!
he disappears in a puff of pnj

next chap: in space no one can hear you fap


----------



## Sarry (Sep 10, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, Tsunade's death was appropriate for her 


But Madara is worth more than being almost one shotted by Gai


----------



## NW (Sep 10, 2012)

Obito and Madara will tear shit up. 

It's nice to see Obito actually start using something other than MS. That Katon was badass!


----------



## auem (Sep 10, 2012)

i somehow now think that kishi kept kakashi alive to die in this battle..infact he needed nagato's rinne tensei to sole purpose of saving kakashi...other fodder villagers got lucky in the process...

i am sure it will be kakashi who will take down tobito and in the process dying...


----------



## Soca (Sep 10, 2012)

kakashi brought back to life to die again?  beautiful


----------



## KevKev (Sep 10, 2012)

Prediction for the next couple chapters

-Obito gets TnJ'd by Naruto
-Obito finally tries to betray Madara and Juubi by warping them away for all eternity
-Unforunately, Madara one shots him and kills him
-Kakashi gets really mad and unlocks the MS on the other eye due to Obito's spirits/chakra living in him
-Kakashi tries to warp Madara and Juubi and succeeds with only the Juubi
-Madara gets pissed off and defeats Kakashi, Gai goes 8th gates beats the living hell out of Madara
-Gives Naruto a sealing card to seal him immediately before he dies but Madara smacks that seal with Susano'o saying "Nope."
-Naruto gets really mad and goes full Kurama and breaks the powerscale
-Madara still survives thanks to Hashirama cells and captures Naruto, loses his cells due to Kurama's chakra
-Sasuke comes in with Spiraly-Rinnegan in the last second saying the only one who will kill Naruto is me.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Sep 10, 2012)

Madara is Obviously just a mere mokuton bunshin


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Sep 10, 2012)

Bee is getting fucking captured.
Hachibi has been wounded and staked. He ain't going anywhere.
And now that madara is here, obito can do the finesse work of capturing the jinchuuriki.


----------



## Klue (Sep 10, 2012)

Doubt Bee will be captured at this point; the Gedo Mazou is already transforming. I believe this battle is to prevent the Alliance from preventing its revival.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 10, 2012)

madara uses katons
naruto whips them away with kurama's tails.
madara uses meteor
naruto counters with bijuu bomb
madara uses susanoo hand punch
naruto counters with kyuubi head chomp
madara uses perfect susanoo
naruto uses kyuubi shroud
the two wrestle around
susanoo uses sword slash
kyuubi shroud uses sonic roar
susanoo tries to choke the fox with its magatama
kyuubi flips and throws susanoo off with its tails
naruto counters by jumping on susanoo's head and has a taijutsu fight with madara.
naruto smacks madara with a giant fox hand
madara uses wood clones with susanoo, trying to impale him with a barrage of susanoo swords
naruto uses sage clones to do away with the woods


----------



## KevKev (Sep 10, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> madara uses katons
> naruto whips them away with kurama's tails.
> madara uses meteor
> naruto counters with bijuu bomb
> ...



So'll we get a Power Ranger Megazord battle chapter


----------



## Leptirica (Sep 10, 2012)

I'd really like nothing more than for the duo of villains now capture at least Bee, if not Naruto - but best both. Obviously that'd lead to Naruto becoming juubi jinchuriki eventually, but I just wanna see the entire shinobi world hold their breath for a bit in fear for Naruto, feel some despair before the war ends.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 10, 2012)

I predict:

Naruto goes Dat Avatar, and lol Madara:

(look at 3.00min, and notice kyuubi mode at 3.29!)

edit: avatar mode= Rikudo senin

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6k55bn2udQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm really starting to believe it's a clone because I noticed something weird about the cracks on Madara's face.

Is that the real Madara has never ever had them like that in that pattern only his Mokuton clones have had cracks. 

Excatly like that and last chapter it was pretty apparent Kishi was trying to keep his eyes hidden.


Link removed

Though this means that the 5 fives kages fight is going to needlessley drag on longer when it's obvious Madara will win.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2012)

^ The cracks are probably an art error, though you may be right.

Next month:

Obito and Madara tear shit up for a bit. Kakashi, Gai, and Naruto weaken badly.

Obito sees Kakashi dying and opens himself to TnJ.

Obito tries to amend his ways by giving the RS weapons to Naruto & co. They won't use them, but the only named "deaths" will be undone.

Madara has to get the Kyuubi all over again, so he rips it from Naruto. Tobi's attempt to "save" Naruto ends up only screwing him over. 

Madara leaves battlefield with Kyuubi.

Rookies arrive just in time to help heal Naruto, KB, and Gai (Obito and Kakashi are dead) because that's all they're useful for anyway.

The rookies will report on the kages, as they found out what happened to them while meandering to the battlefield.

Meanwhile, Sasuke gets the Rinnegan (likely) and defeats Orochimaru with Kabuto.

Sasuke goes to meet Zetsu and Madara.

And don't know from there.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

Naruto goes Sage BM and makes quick work of Perfect Susanoo, Gai pulls out the Eighth Gate and proceeds to one shot Obito for the third time.


----------



## jgalt7 (Sep 10, 2012)

fight a bit....

madara is impressed with naruto.....tempts naruto....to join the dark side, a la emperor tempting luke skywalker.......

tells naruto to kill tobi because it was he who killed his mother.....

will naruto be able to forgive the man who killed his mother or kill him and join the dark side......

naruto goes bad......kills tobi.......kakashi tries to stop him, and naruto hits kakashi, mortally wounding him....

sasuke will be the one to redeem naruto....thus redeeming himself.....they will fight each other....

naruto goes back to his senses after sasuke finally uses that jutsu (tnj).....then they both fight madara together....naruto and sasuke do fusion and becomes rikudo sennin.....then they seal the jubi into themselves and fights edo immortal madara...

DO IT KISHI.....turn naruto evil....


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 10, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ The cracks are probably an art error, though you may be right.
> 
> Next month:
> 
> ...


the cracks are not an art error, its a bunshin, im pretty sure

madara would have sent a bunshin after obito regardless of what was going on, he would try to meet him


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the cracks are not an art error, its a bunshin, im pretty sure
> 
> madara would have sent a bunshin after obito regardless of what was going on, he would try to meet him



I'm not so sure. Would Kishi honestly drag on that pointless kage fight any longer? It's like watching a litter of domestic kittens trying to take down a rhinoceros.

Kishi is afraid to kill them because they're cute fluffy kittens, but obviously they can't do shit.


----------



## αce (Sep 10, 2012)

so whens chapter out


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 10, 2012)

The cracks are most likely there because Madara had to actually regenerate.

He literally faceplanted onto the battlefield. 

I thought you of all people would notice that Pika.


----------



## αce (Sep 10, 2012)

Obito grew his hair out.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> The cracks are most likely there because Madara had to actually regenerate.
> 
> He literally faceplanted onto the battlefield.
> 
> I thought you of all people would notice that Pika.



Dude fell out of the sky and was shit-talking before he even landed. When did he have time to regenerate?


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 10, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm not so sure. Would Kishi honestly drag on that pointless kage fight any longer? It's like watching a litter of domestic kittens trying to take down a rhinoceros.
> 
> Kishi is afraid to kill them because they're cute fluffy kittens, but obviously they can't do shit.


he would drag it, but he needs to give closure

ie: have madara trash talking them some more and leaving them there


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> he would drag it, but he needs to give closure
> 
> ie: have madara trash talking them some more and leaving them there



"Go play in the litter box."


----------



## Secret Sorrow (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm really excited for the next chap! How long do you guy's think till we get the spoilers, in four or five hours maybe?


----------



## Mugivara (Sep 10, 2012)

Where is Evil? Call him here

Maybe Kishi sent Madara there to reveal Tobito mistery not to fight with Naruto in fact?


----------



## Recal (Sep 10, 2012)

Mugivara said:


> Where is Evil? Call him here
> 
> Maybe Kishi sent Madara there to reveal Tobito mistery not to fight with Naruto in fact?



You must have at least one hundred sacrifices to summon Evil.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> You must have at least one hundred sacrifices to summon Evil.



Five kages. Nineteen clones each.

Done.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 10, 2012)

No Evil?

Maybe a good chap?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 10, 2012)

Early/Tuesday spoilers and possible chapter release? Cool. 

About the Edo cracks, I believe that is either an inconsistency or depends on Kishimoto's mood. The KinGin brothers, Hanzou or the past Kages didn't show any cracks, the same for Itachi and Nagato for a while, but later during the battle against Kabuto we saw Itachi having them...so I think it is better to not dwell so much on that detail.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 10, 2012)

it doesnt even feel like we will ge getting spoilers today


----------



## Jirya (Sep 10, 2012)

Evil says..

*R*eally doubting, that Obito do it because of Madara. I'm pretty sure, that he* i*ntimate all this because of other clearly reasons. I don't know what it is but not *n*ecessarily what you might think.

*I* could tell you several things, but you wouldn't believe me, at any point. *S*o let's just forget all about my stories

*A*ll in all, I just want to make sure, that i'm still around here. Not only my body. *L*et's just say my spirit walk around this site constantly in the darkness. *I*nteresting enough, I don't have much time left, so let's just jump to the end. *V*ictims of me as all of you are, I'll give a hint, you can try wonder about. *E*xamine it, if you can manage to.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 10, 2012)

Jirya said:


> Evil says..
> 
> *R*eally doubting, that Obito do it because of Madara. I'm pretty sure, that he* i*ntimate all this because of other clearly reasons. I don't know what it is but not *n*ecessarily what you might think.
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Secret Sorrow (Sep 10, 2012)

Jirya said:


> Evil says..
> 
> *R*eally doubting, that Obito do it because of Madara. I'm pretty sure, that he* i*ntimate all this because of other clearly reasons. I don't know what it is but not *n*ecessarily what you might think.
> 
> ...



Rin alive an she choses Sauce over Obito!


----------



## kzk (Sep 10, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's like watching a litter of domestic kittens trying to take down a rhinoceros.



Oh the images in my head now are priceless.


----------



## Face (Sep 10, 2012)

It is pretty obvious now that the long hair Tobi was Madara and short hair Tobi was Obito.


----------



## Secret Sorrow (Sep 10, 2012)

It would make sense somehow, that they worked and planed all out together. I only think it would have been nice if Madara fought against Minato back than, that would be epic as shit! I hope that we get the details from kishimoto soon.


----------



## navy (Sep 10, 2012)

Face said:


> It is pretty obvious now that the long hair Tobi was Madara and short hair Tobi was Obito.



Kisame recognized them as the same person.


----------



## Sarry (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh...if Rin is alive...Kishi must be smacked so hard, his kids feel it. 
Obito would be a hopeless emo brat...


----------



## Velocity (Sep 10, 2012)

navy said:


> Kisame recognized them as the same person.



Obito could've just used genjutsu on him, I guess.


----------



## navy (Sep 10, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Obito could've just used genjutsu on him, I guess.



True.


----------



## Black Mirror (Sep 10, 2012)

Goofy Tobi appears out of nowhere and looking exactly like Obito. 

Would explain Zetsu as failed clonse experiment...


----------



## Velocity (Sep 10, 2012)

navy said:


> True.



I'm pretty sure that Madara had nothing to do with Kirigakure, though. It wouldn't make sense for Madara to go out of his way to cause conflict, whereas Obito clearly has gone out of his way to do that. He has tried to drown Konohagakure in blood twice now and even managed to incite a World War, so instituting rules within Kirigakure that led to the death of countless children fits his modus operandi (so to speak).

Why Obito of all people has been doing this is impossible to guess, but he has done some really nasty stuff.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 10, 2012)

Around what time could Evil appear?


----------



## Klue (Sep 10, 2012)

navy said:


> Kisame recognized them as the same person.



Not necessarily.

Maybe he saw Madara's face (long haired masked man), who then introduced him to Obito.

Kisame knew Obito was "acting" like Madara, so he referred to him as such. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 10, 2012)

madara reveals the reason tobi joined him is because madara told him of an uchiha who had the power to keep those he cared from dying and to revive the dead. tobi asked him if he could learn that power. and madara said yes but not through the will of fire. So he decided to wear a mask  and fully joined the dark side


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 10, 2012)

in either this chapter or one of the coming chapters, i predict madara literally backstabbing obito for failing to stick to the original plan (e.g. nagato reviving madara with rinne tensei and w/e other plan obito and madara had together).


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm just going to repeat this until it sinks in:

The masked man Kisame met was Obito.

Kisame knew Obito was not Madara, which is why he killed himself before the alliance could figure that out.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe Obito and Madara acted as the same person the whole time, and they lied to Kisame, maybe Kisame believed someway that both Tobis were the same person...


----------



## Midomaru (Sep 10, 2012)

I believe there is more to the Tobi story we get to hear in the upcoming chapters, which explains why Kisame reacted like he did.

Whatever the explanation I hope it pisses a lot of people off.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 10, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Around what time could Evil appear?



Honorable mention for chuckle-worthy sig.

Anyway, word on the grapevine is early spoilers.  Any veracity to this rumor?  I want to see more of the Obito-Madara interaction in the hopes it helps clear up some of the residual clusterfuckery from last week.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Maybe Obito and Madara acted as the same person the whole time, and they lied to Kisame, maybe Kisame believed *someway* that both Tobis were the same person...


genjutsu?


----------



## slickcat (Sep 10, 2012)

talk chapter, end of chapter has naruto preparing to fight. or continuation of flashback


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 10, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> genjutsu?


or maybe there is something.

Dont forget, Itachi also seemed to think the exact same thing about Obito, and Obito himself "thought" that Itachi knew almost everything about him...


----------



## Zetamancer (Sep 10, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I'm just going to repeat this until it sinks in:
> 
> The masked man Kisame met was Obito.
> 
> Kisame knew Obito was not Madara, which is why he killed himself before the alliance could figure that out.



I understand this. But I just need to say that it hurts my mind.

Obito was not old enough to even be adult sized.

It's probably true, because kishi gives no fucks. But still.

That shit makes no sense.


----------



## Klue (Sep 10, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I'm just going to repeat this until it sinks in:
> 
> The masked man Kisame met was Obito.
> 
> Kisame knew Obito was not Madara, which is why he killed himself before the alliance could figure that out.



The Long Haired masked man he met was Madara, the short haired one was Obito.

Why else would he believe the Long Haired one was Madara after seeing his face, if it wasn't Madara?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> The Long Haired masked man he met was Madara, the short haired one was Obito.



No, they were both Obito.



> Why else would he believe the Long Haired one was Madara after seeing his face, if it wasn't Madara?



He didn't.

Read more carefully.

He knew that the man he met there wasn't Madara.

That is why he suicided when they tried to probe his mind, he didn't want them to find that out.


----------



## atduncan (Sep 10, 2012)

In this next chapter, KAkashi will reveal himself to actually be rin


----------



## Klue (Sep 10, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> No, they were both Obito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So why would he be shocked after seeing his face if he didn't believe he was Madara to begin with?

We now know that Madara was most likely alive around that time, so it makes a ton of sense to me.


----------



## Midomaru (Sep 10, 2012)

atduncan said:


> In this next chapter, KAkashi will reveal himself to actually be rin



Not really. After a lot of emotional talking and flashbacks about Rin's death it is revealed that Rin's parting gift was her mouth, that's why Kakashi is wearing a mouth mask. 

Rin's clan had the mouth Kekkei Genkai of Heavenly Suction. Explaining this ability here will get me banned.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> So why would he be shocked after seeing his face if he didn't believe he was Madara to begin with?



He isn't.

We don't actually see Kisame's reaction to seeing his face.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 10, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> He isn't.
> 
> We don't actually see Kisame's reaction to seeing his face.



LOL now that I see that panel, I'm totally sure that Kisame got caught by Madara's genjutsu, look at his eyes, that explains everything.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 10, 2012)

It's not Madara, it's Obito. 

And there's no reason to genjutsu Kisame.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 10, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's not Madara, it's Obito.
> 
> And there's no reason to genjutsu Kisame.



Sure, sure


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I'm pretty sure that Madara had nothing to do with Kirigakure, though. It wouldn't make sense for Madara to go out of his way to cause conflict, whereas Obito clearly has gone out of his way to do that. He has tried to drown Konohagakure in blood twice now and even managed to incite a World War, so instituting rules within Kirigakure that led to the death of countless children fits his modus operandi (so to speak).
> 
> Why Obito of all people has been doing this is impossible to guess, but he has done some really nasty stuff.



Except Bloody Mist's charming chuunin battles would be something Madara would be all over. 

Can't see Obito getting involved in that. Madara on the other hand...not only a chance to weed out "weak" children and trash the school system a Senju had built, but also just pure entertainment.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 10, 2012)

It's possible Madara was the one to start the whole "Bloody Mist" thing but the masked man Kisame met was definitely Obito and not Madara.


----------



## Klue (Sep 10, 2012)

So I guess Obito grew his hair out, after all. So much for the hair argument.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> So I guess Obito grew his hair out, after all. So much for the hair argument.



Hair arguments have always been stupid.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 10, 2012)

Shattering said:


> LOL now that I see that panel, I'm totally sure that Kisame got by Madara's genjutsu, look at his eyes, that explains everything.



I agree, there's a large focus on his eye, lol.


----------



## αce (Sep 10, 2012)

It's looking more and more like Madara didn't transplant his eyes in Nagato. Or if he did, as inidicated by Obito when he said "They were mine to begin with" when he was impersonating Madara, it makes no sense. You're supposed to be revived the same way you were when you died. If he gave his eyes to Nagato he did not die with his Rinnegan :/


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 10, 2012)

At this point I find it more likely that Madara injected Nagato with Senju DNA or something.

I very much doubt he actually transplanted his own eyes into him.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 10, 2012)

There has been that theory that Madara gave Nagato his _own_ eyes, not Izuna's.


----------



## αce (Sep 10, 2012)

Senju + Uzumaki isn't Rinnegan though. It'd have to be Senju + Uchiha. But then he'd have Izanagi
I don't know this whole thing is confusing.


----------



## Hexa (Sep 10, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Hair arguments have always been stupid.


Hair has been the best indicator for correctly predicting stuff in the manga.

But . . . when Tobi met with Kisame, we only saw his right eye in the flashback--the eye that's usually covered by Madara's hair.


----------



## Klue (Sep 10, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Hair arguments have always been stupid.



That's odd coming from a Tobito supporter.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 10, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> It's looking more and more like Madara didn't transplant his eyes in Nagato. Or if he did, as inidicated by Obito when he said "They were mine to begin with" when he was impersonating Madara, it makes no sense. *You're supposed to be revived the same way you were when you died. If he gave his eyes to Nagato he did not die with his Rinnegan :/*



No since Nagato and Itachi both had their eyes when they were revived. 

What confuses me is what kind of kid (and possibly his parents?) would consent to having his eyes plucked out and replaced?


----------



## αce (Sep 10, 2012)

I remember when people were making the connection between Madara's left eye and Tobi's right eye because Madara's right eye was always covered in hair and Tobi's left eye was covered with his mask



It was kinda like Sanji theories



> No since Nagato and Itachi both had their eyes when they were revived.



I'm not seeing your point.
They died with their eyes intact.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Hair arguments have always been stupid.



Doesn't change the fact that even now, people are still saying the most obvious indicator of Toibito was the hairdo because manga characters don't change their haircuts. The same people who are now saying Obito grew his hair out to be long-haired Tobi.





Hexa said:


> Hair has been the best indicator for correctly predicting stuff in the manga.
> 
> But . . . when Tobi met with Kisame, we only saw his right eye in the flashback--the eye that's usually covered by Madara's hair.



The long-haired Tobi has a tamer version of Madara's hair, though the front looks more like Izuna's. The mask in the way would make anything with bangs irrelevant though.

I don't care about the hair. The biggest giveaways of his identity are the attitude towards the other Uchiha, the sword, the outfit, and Itachi's convictions.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> That's odd coming from a Tobito supporter.



You don't know me very well, do you?



PikaCheeka said:


> Doesn't change the fact that even now, people are still saying the most obvious indicator of Toibito was the hairdo because manga characters don't change their haircuts. The same people who are now saying Obito grew his hair out to be long-haired Tobi.



Generalizations. 

Anyone who says the long haired masked man is Madara because of the hair is foolish (in my opinion), regardless of whatever else they might think.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 10, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I'm not seeing your point.
> They died with their eyes intact.



Oop sorry I see what you mean now. I misread that.


----------



## αce (Sep 10, 2012)

Pika lied to me. Said chapter would be out by now.
Also, the chapter should start off the following way

Gai: ..That's!..
Kakashi: *crying*
Naruto: No way! Granny Tsunade said she'd take care of you, how'd you get here?!
Madara: .... Oh them? Sorry, I almost forgot. I tend not to remember every ant I step on.

Madara closes his eyes, scene cuts to Kage's current condition. 

Madara: I scattered them and their paths! 
Obito: fangirlgasm


----------



## qwijibo (Sep 10, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Hair has been the best indicator for correctly predicting stuff in the manga.
> 
> But . . . when Tobi met with Kisame, we only saw his right eye in the flashback--the eye that's usually covered by Madara's hair.


There is only one explanation... A third Tobi.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 10, 2012)

i think kishi was trying to make the long hair tobi and obito seem to be two separate people. i dont get the hair change, why not have obito with his short hair be the one who meets itachi and kisame. that is why i have always thought 2 tobis existed. but who knows now maybe kishi just wanted to have obito trick more people that he was madara by growing out his hair. but i still think kisame emt the real madara and was either genjutsu to see tobi as madara or madara introduced kisame to tobi as his student.


----------



## αce (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Turrin (Sep 10, 2012)

@♠Ace♠

Shouldn't that more accurately be

Naruto, "You But Why"

Panel Goes to Tobi's face which is Adult Naruto

Adult Naruto, "Because we are still in the Friendzone with Sakura in the future"


----------



## tears (Sep 10, 2012)

Chapter 601 : Rin


----------



## αce (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Pika lied to me. Said chapter would be out by now.
> Also, the chapter should start off the following way
> 
> Gai: ..That's!..
> ...



My lies > Obito's.

Obito is already a confirmed Madara fangirl, not that that makes him much better of a character.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 10, 2012)

I fully expect Madara to praise Shodai in some fashion in this chapter


----------



## αce (Sep 10, 2012)

shodai fapfapfapfapfap is madaras saving grace as a character
hes so gloriously butthurt


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 10, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> I fully expect Madara to praise Shodai in some fashion in this chapter



"Hashirama wouldn't have died like those bitch-ass Kages."


----------



## Turrin (Sep 10, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> shodai fapfapfapfapfap is madaras saving grace as a character
> hes so gloriously butthurt



I think it's Hashirama's saving grace as a character. Who would really care about the guy if he didn't defeat Madara and Madara didn't fap to him.


----------



## OneHitKill (Sep 10, 2012)

Now this is gonna be a good chapter :sanji


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> I fully expect Madara to praise Shodai in some fashion in this chapter



Heh, it's pretty possible if he mentions the kages.


----------



## auem (Sep 11, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Obito could've just used genjutsu on him, I guess.



or it was real madara who showed himself to young kisame....

next time obito used zetsu to pose as real madara(who can copy a person upto chakra) and fooled kisame...


----------



## Klue (Sep 11, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> Now this is gonna be a good chapter :sanji



Ē gonna rape the Uchiha? :sanji


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 11, 2012)

No spoilers.

No updates.

No hope.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 11, 2012)

Genius.



Madara better be taking his big ass Uchiha paddle back from Obito this chapter.


----------



## Klue (Sep 11, 2012)

Ace, you are King.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 11, 2012)

First post after lurking for three years. 

Following Kishimotroll's standard layout since 599, I'd hazard to guess we'll get a mostly-flashback chapter introducing a new element at the very end.
599; Obito reveal
600; dat Madara 
601; ?

We'll either have the Gokage show up, or the alliance, or Orochimaru+Hebi show up.

Or cut away to what Moegi and Udon are doing


----------



## RaidenisDead (Sep 11, 2012)

Hinata would have never fooled anyone by wearing a mask. Her tits are too big.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 11, 2012)

RaidenisDead said:


> Hinata would have never fooled anyone by wearing a mask. Her tits are too big.


The rock flattened them and that's how she survived.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 11, 2012)

You guys are supposed to post the second half of that too.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Penance (Sep 11, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> It's looking more and more like Madara didn't transplant his eyes in Nagato. Or if he did, as inidicated by Obito when he said "They were mine to begin with" when he was impersonating Madara, it makes no sense. You're supposed to be revived the same way you were when you died. If he gave his eyes to Nagato he did not die with his Rinnegan :/



Kabuto modified some shit in Madara...he said so, himself...



> At this point I find it more likely that Madara injected Nagato with Senju DNA or something.



Nagato is an Uzamaki...


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## RaidenisDead (Sep 11, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> The rock flattened them and that's how she survived.


Lol her boobs protected her.


First Tsurugi said:


> You guys are supposed to post the second half of that too.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Dat hair 
EDIT: Wait, Hinata should have one flat breast and one normal.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 11, 2012)

About 30 hours tops until the chapter comes out. No sign of Evil, maybe she didn't get the manga this week.


----------



## shintebukuro (Sep 11, 2012)

I believe in Evil.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 11, 2012)

Madara is going to be reminded of the 1st hokage when he fights Naruto.... And when Obito tells him he's an Uzamaki he's going to freak... We then learn Madara is responsible for destroying the Uzamaki clan.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Sep 11, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> About 30 hours tops until the chapter comes out. No sign of Evil, maybe she didn't get the manga this week.



She didn't get it...... and now we're not gonna get it.
Oh my goooooooooo...


----------



## auem (Sep 11, 2012)

Evil is a girl.!?.:amazed


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 11, 2012)

The big three are all setup to have great potential chapters this week.

One Piece with the Luffy Vs Ceasar, Sanji Vs Vergo etc. fights.

Bleach with Yama going Bankai and how he gets owned

And Naruto with Obito/Madara (Doesn't matter if it's a fight or just talking)

Should be good.

That said, my luck:

Bleach takes 1 step forward in Plot (This one-step being Yama swinging his blade at Buckbeard on the last panel)

One Piece.. Well, One Piece doesn't generally disappoint me.

Naruto switches to the Alliance and Kages with a last panel shot of Sasuke and Orochimaru dropping through the woods.


----------



## auem (Sep 11, 2012)

forkandspoon said:


> Madara is going to be reminded of the 1st hokage when he fights Naruto.... And when Obito tells him he's an Uzamaki he's going to freak... We then learn Madara is responsible for destroying the Uzamaki clan.



madara already know naruto is a uzumaki....you one piece nerds need to read this manga more carefully...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 11, 2012)

> About 30 hours tops until the chapter comes out. No sign of Evil, maybe she didn't get the manga this week.



I thought we were getting early spoilers


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 11, 2012)

Looking forward to finding out how the Uchiha wiped out the Whirlpool (Uzumaki) country. 

Madara probably one-shotted them all with Final Susanno. Kishimoto and his Uchiha wank and all that..


----------



## Cymbalize (Sep 11, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> About 30 hours tops until the chapter comes out. No sign of Evil, maybe she didn't get the manga this week.



That's the usual delivery time(actually a lot more, it comes in 27-28 hours).


----------



## vered (Sep 11, 2012)

we will get early spoilers today.the question though remains about Evil.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 11, 2012)

RaidenisDead said:


> Lol her boobs protected her.


Before bouncing off of them again 



vered said:


> we will get early spoilers today.the question though remains about Evil.



In Evil we trust


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 11, 2012)

Naruto already said he has no time for TnJ so don't expect any "reveals" gentlemen. Naruto will waste no time to attack them. God knows what happens from there.

I will turn each page while in panic. Fearing to see Naruto get trolled in some way or the other. God it'll be fun.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 11, 2012)

forkandspoon said:


> Madara is going to be reminded of the 1st hokage when he fights Naruto.... And when Obito tells him he's an Uzamaki he's going to freak... We then learn Madara is responsible for destroying the Uzamaki clan.



Madara already knows that Naruto is an Uzumaki.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 11, 2012)

RaidenisDead said:


> Lol her boobs protected her.


Before bouncing off of them again 



vered said:


> we will get early spoilers today.the question though remains about Evil.



In Evil we trust


----------



## RaidenisDead (Sep 11, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> I will turn each page while in panic. Fearing to see Naruto get trolled in some way or the other. God it'll be fun.



I will turn each page in fear that nothing interesting will be on the next page.

Damn I hope we get a good chapter.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 11, 2012)

I thought Evil was a guy for some reason.


----------



## Fatality (Sep 11, 2012)

Clearly somebody is gonna take a Rasengan to ballsack .


----------



## RaidenisDead (Sep 11, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> I thought Evil was a guy for some reason.



A lot of people with one-word user names seem to be female?


----------



## tears (Sep 11, 2012)

so i guess we have to wait for T or Ohana 
and the spoiler thread still locked


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 11, 2012)

tears said:


> so i guess we have to wait for T or Ohana



T's usual time is like 2 hours away anyway.


----------



## Klue (Sep 11, 2012)

Fatality said:


> Clearly somebody is gonna take a Rasengan to ballsack .



Obito definitely.


----------



## Fatality (Sep 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Obito definitely.



LikeNaruto

Fuck his eyes, you think his dick survived that? You think his balls could have taken such a big ass boulder? He's clearly out of the question .


----------



## Klue (Sep 11, 2012)

Fatality said:


> LikeNaruto
> 
> Fuck his eyes, you think his dick survived that? You think his balls could have taken such a big ass boulder? He's clearly out of the question .



Zetsu goo - he has Hashirama balls now.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 11, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> T's usual time is like 2 hours away anyway.



Aww I wanted to solve a puzzle. 

Obito gets a cool new powerup. Even gets a bigger and better package. But lo and behold Rin dies before she can see it. The world is then forever meaningless!


----------



## NO (Sep 11, 2012)

Speaking of Zetsu, are we going to see a final fight with him? It seems like if he was merged he could be really powerful.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 11, 2012)

Zetsu got one-shotted by Chojuro. He's gone. :ho


----------



## NO (Sep 11, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Zetsu got one-shotted by Chojuro. He's gone. :ho


Look at him.


So much badass. He needs to be a boss fight.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 11, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Look at him.
> 
> 
> So much badass. He needs to be a boss fight.



give me the link. I forgot the chapter


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 11, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Look at him.
> 
> 
> So much badass. He needs to be a boss fight.



So much badass he owned Naruto by tripping him 

But in all seriousness - he's unable to do anything against Naruto because of Tree Henge no Jutsu, so unless it's vs. the Alliance, I'd almost consider him off-panelled


----------



## Turrin (Sep 11, 2012)

vered said:


> we will get early spoilers today.the question though remains about Evil.



Wait why are we getting early spoilers?


----------



## vered (Sep 11, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Wait why are we getting early spoilers?



Saturday release.


----------



## tears (Sep 11, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> T's usual time is like 2 hours away anyway.



yeahh. 

well i can wait 
hope chapter about Madara's past.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 11, 2012)

don't know if i should wait for the spoilers to arrive or sleep
i don't know
i don't know

i don't fucking know


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 11, 2012)

By that logic, two days earlier for Japan means we should've had chapter yesterday. 
Evil is really living up to her name


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 11, 2012)

Wait we could get spoilers tonight? That I did not know.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Sep 11, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> don't know if i should wait for the spoilers to arrive or sleep
> i don't know
> i don't know
> 
> i don't fucking know



But what if you end up sleeping in infinite tsukuyomi? Then you'll never read the new chapter.


----------



## Klue (Sep 11, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Look at him.
> 
> 
> So much badass. He needs to be a boss fight.



How does Zetsu look badass? His design is as plain as it gets.


----------



## Soca (Sep 11, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> don't know if i should wait for the spoilers to arrive or sleep
> i don't know
> i don't know
> 
> i don't fucking know



go to sleep, waking up to a chapter is awesome


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 11, 2012)

i'm really hoping to see some anger
some god damn frustration

madara telling obito he's weak or something for not being able to deal with the threat
obito's eyes bulging out as he gets a verbal slap from the person he apparently looks up to

obito using a pen to stab himself in the throat, eyes still bulging like crazy, yelling incoherent stuff about BUT I WAS SUPPOSED TO BE THE CHOSEN ONE

i may have watched too much death note, earlier


----------



## Nimander (Sep 11, 2012)

Madara verbally assraping Obito would do much to redeem Ch. 600...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 11, 2012)

RaidenisDead said:


> A lot of people with one-word user names seem to be female?





Klue said:


> Obito definitely.



Interesting to see these only a few posts apart. 



tears said:


> yeahh.
> 
> well i can wait
> hope chapter about Madara's past.



Madara tells Obito to stfu and starts telling his own story. 

Really, that won't be for a long time yet, luckily. No way are we getting two long villain backstories in the same fight. 

Sasuke needs to hear it, too.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 11, 2012)

Kishimoto better switch to Sasuke & Oro, the only 2 remaining interesting characters with an interesting storyline up ahead.


----------



## vered (Sep 11, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Kishimoto better switch to Sasuke & Oro, the only 2 remaining interesting characters with an interesting storyline up ahead.



basically Madara,Sasuke and Oro.

only 3 im really interested to see right now.


----------



## tears (Sep 11, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara tells Obito to stfu and starts telling his own story.
> 
> Really, that won't be for a long time yet, luckily. No way are we getting two long villain backstories in the same fight.
> 
> Sasuke needs to hear it, too.



hmm perhaps a glimpse of sasuke and oro arrived at the place. 

Madara pissed because Obito not stick to original plan maybe 

and then we see the flashback


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 11, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke needs to hear it, too.



I don't think Sasuke cares about Madara's story.

I mean, he's practically heard all of it already anyway.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 11, 2012)

If he does, I expect a Hebi reunion


----------



## RaidenisDead (Sep 11, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> i'm really hoping to see some anger
> some god damn frustration
> 
> madara telling obito he's weak or something for not being able to deal with the threat
> ...



Madara: what are you waiting for, write down their names!
Tobi: ok... I'll write it down...


----------



## yurilandia (Sep 11, 2012)

already one piece spoiler, so I imagine that soon we will have the naruto


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 11, 2012)

Noooo Hebi reunion. Karin is so annoying I'd ship her with Obito.



First Tsurugi said:


> I don't think Sasuke cares about Madara's story.
> 
> I mean, he's practically heard all of it already anyway.



He's heard Tobi's version. You know Madara's going to wring it for all it's worth once he meets Sasuke, who is like his future self. 

That and just obviously, not getting two villain flashbacks in one fight like this. Good thing, too.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Sep 11, 2012)

If naruto got chakra by fist bumping all the tailed beast then I want to see madara go all out on him. Dodging asura missiles and all that shit. Fighting off giant animal summonings, mokuton. Everything.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 11, 2012)

>Sasuke
>Interesting

If you like watching paint dry maybe


----------



## Phemt (Sep 11, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He's heard Tobi's version. You know Madara's going to wring it for all it's worth once he meets Sasuke, who is like his future self.
> 
> That and just obviously, not getting two villain flashbacks in one fight like this. Good thing, too.



Obito's version is Madara's version.

Obito's & Madara's flashbacks are one & the same.


----------



## yurilandia (Sep 11, 2012)

one piece spoiler!



is coming soon Naruto


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 11, 2012)

lol! Knew it. Switched to the Alliance and the Kages.

None of them are dead.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 11, 2012)

What are you talking about?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 11, 2012)

Wait so Tobi went from a liar who lied about everything to someone who was 100% honest? Really wish people would stop radically changing their perspectives. 



Ichiurto said:


> lol! Knew it. Switched to the Alliance and the Kages.
> 
> None of them are dead.



What are you talking about? 

And if no kages are dead, that's arguably more pathetic for them. They cowed.


----------



## auem (Sep 11, 2012)

yurilandia said:


> one piece spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> is coming soon Naruto



it was from a unknown spoiler provider...nothing to get carried away..


----------



## Kishido (Sep 11, 2012)

There is no confirmed spoiler^^


----------



## auem (Sep 11, 2012)

it seems the guy gave right spoiler of OP last week though going by Redon of AP.....but finger crossed..


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 11, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wait so Tobi went from a liar who lied about everything to someone who was 100% honest? Really wish people would stop radically changing their perspectives.



I don't think Tobi lied about anything concerning Madara.

Certainly he framed things a particular way, but his recap of events was probably accurate.


----------



## Sarry (Sep 11, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> lol! Knew it. Switched to the Alliance and the Kages.
> 
> None of them are dead.



Lol, they let Madara get away?
That's far worse than actually dying against him. So they become weak cowards instead of just ugly weaklings


----------



## yurilandia (Sep 11, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> There is no confirmed spoiler^^



redon AP forum = redon pirateking forum 


LikeNaruto


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 11, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I don't think Tobi lied about anything concerning Madara.
> 
> Certainly he framed things a particular way, but his recap of events was probably accurate.



FT you always take my comments personally. 

I was referring to the fact that some people are now saying that Tobi was 100% honest about Madara and therefore we don't need to hear his story even though up until a few weeks ago, they said Tobi was a liar about him.

I cry bull over that. There's a hell of a lot we need to be explained from him, and there's no way Kishi is going to relegate the story of the founding of Konoha to four pages of someone (in no way related to the founding) telling the story of one of the founders.


----------



## Klue (Sep 11, 2012)

vered said:


> basically Madara,Sasuke and Oro.
> 
> only 3 im really interested to see right now.



This, and after the last few weeks of "chatter," I'm hoping for them to jump right into the action. Something tells me that the Alliance will arrive to back up Naruto, Bee, Kakash and Gai at the end.


----------



## Milkomeda (Sep 11, 2012)

yurilandia said:


> redon AP forum = redon pirateking forum
> 
> 
> LikeNaruto



Implying One Piece = Naruto

Those spoilers are useless this is Naruto not One Piece


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Sep 11, 2012)

That guy posted in the siberia thread the same place as T and it's reliable.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 11, 2012)

The Alliance have been running through the rain for 38 chapters. It's time for them to reappear, possibly lead by the Kages.

...with Onooki on a spit


----------



## auem (Sep 11, 2012)

?Sasuke? said:


> That guy posted in the siberia thread the same place as T and it's reliable.



yeah!he gave right OP spoiler last week......but unlikely to get a naruto spoiler from him...


----------



## Phemt (Sep 11, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> FT you always take my comments personally.
> 
> I was referring to the fact that some people are now saying that Tobi was 100% honest about Madara and therefore we don't need to hear his story even though up until a few weeks ago, they said Tobi was a liar about him.
> 
> I cry bull over that. There's a hell of a lot we need to be explained from him, and there's no way Kishi is going to relegate the story of the founding of Konoha to four pages of someone (in no way related to the founding) telling the story of one of the founders.



In case you forgot Obito is the one who has been impersonating Madara for 200 chapters. Madara's story has been told through him, because all of Obito's knowledge stems from Madara himself.

The only lie in Obito's story about Konoha's & Madara's history was about the Kyuubi's attack, and even then Sasuke told him he was lying about it.

What we don't know yet, and what should've been already told, instead of re-showing us Kakashi Gaiden, is how Obito & Madara got to know each other.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 11, 2012)

Milkomeda said:


> Implying One Piece = Naruto
> 
> Those spoilers are useless this is Naruto not One Piece



If we get spoilers for one series, we usually get them for the other. I can't offhand think of a time when this hasn't happened. It means that the magazine is available to the spoiler providers.


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 11, 2012)

Apparently Hirashin has to do with Natural Energy. Minato developed it when he was training to become a Sage. The tags draw in and connect the Natural Energy to eachother, transforming a person into the flow of energy itself as they  'teleport'. This leaves a flash.

Naruto couldn't ever do it because Kyuubi always stopped the tags from functioning with him. Now however, Naruto can use Hirashin without the tags.. He copies Zetsu and says "I'm Everywhere.. I'm Natural Energy itself" and teleport bombs Obito and Madara.

Madara's face is almost completely gone, and Obito has lost his arm.


----------



## Milkomeda (Sep 11, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> If we get spoilers for one series, we usually get them for the other. I can't offhand think of a time when this hasn't happened. It means that the magazine is available to the spoiler providers.



I know...

The person he was quoting clearly implied there are no Naruto Spoilers at the time he made the post and the other guy replied with One Piece spoilers


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 11, 2012)

Where da spoilers at?


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 11, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Where da spoilers at?



Chillin with Yamato


----------



## RaidenisDead (Sep 11, 2012)

Afraid to stay here. Might get spoiled.


----------



## yurilandia (Sep 11, 2012)

Milkomeda said:


> I know...
> 
> The person he was quoting clearly implied there are no Naruto Spoilers at the time he made the post and the other guy replied with One Piece spoilers




There are already too spoiler bleach ^ ^



and is soon out the Naruto


----------



## Klue (Sep 11, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Apparently Hirashin has to do with Natural Energy. Minato developed it when he was training to become a Sage. The tags draw in and connect the Natural Energy to eachother, transforming a person into the flow of energy itself as they  'teleport'. This leaves a flash.
> 
> Naruto couldn't ever do it because Kyuubi always stopped the tags from functioning with him. Now however, Naruto can use Hirashin without the tags.. He copies Zetsu and says "I'm Everywhere.. I'm Natural Energy itself" and teleport bombs Obito and Madara.
> 
> Madara's face is almost completely gone, and Obito has lost his arm.



​
That's way to crazy for me. 

Do it Kishimoto.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Sep 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> ​



Whatever he posted it sounded hax.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 11, 2012)

Bleach has spoilers out now as well so we should be getting someone as well.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 11, 2012)

sounds like filler


----------



## Phemt (Sep 11, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Bleach has spoilers out now as well so we should be getting someone as well.



Spoilers from baidu?

They're 99.9% fake.

None has spoilers.


----------



## tears (Sep 11, 2012)

Ichiurto is daydreaming or what..


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 11, 2012)

lol 15 mil degrees...kubo gonna kubo.

Suddenly the billions of tags don't phase me anymore.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 11, 2012)

I never understood what spoiler providers tend to be so exclusionary. If I had the mag early I'd give spoilers for all three, regardless of whether or not I read them. 

Anyway time to break out the snacks then.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 11, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Spoilers from baidu?
> 
> They're 99.9% fake.
> 
> None has spoilers.





Rofl


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Spoilers from baidu?
> 
> They're 99.9% fake.
> 
> None has spoilers.


I doubt they are fake. OP has legitimate spoilers already.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 11, 2012)

Kubo still sharp as ever i see


----------



## yurilandia (Sep 11, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Spoilers from baidu?
> 
> They're 99.9% fake.
> 
> None has spoilers.



Not fake in forum BA always opens the issue of spoilers when verifying that these are 100% true.

then we have one piece spoiler and bleach


----------



## Sarry (Sep 11, 2012)

Haha, as expected from Kubo...now the Naruto's spoilers should come soon...

Come on, I want at least one dead Kage.


----------



## Klue (Sep 11, 2012)

Come on new Rinnegan power, come on.

*rolls dice*


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 11, 2012)

Sarry said:


> Haha, as expected from Kubo...now the Naruto's spoilers should come soon...
> 
> Come on, I want at least one dead Kage.



I'm betting on Raikage showing up with Onooki on a spit


----------



## 1nkorus (Sep 11, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> I doubt they are fake. OP has legitimate spoilers already.



No. I can remember three or four cases, when Baidu spoilers were correct.


----------



## Jad (Sep 11, 2012)

Where are you getting spoilers, link the site so we can have a read.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 11, 2012)

Chapter is out.  Chapter 344: page 16


----------



## Phemt (Sep 11, 2012)

WTF the chapter is out lol.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 11, 2012)

Cracks on Madara's face are still there. Must be a clone for real.


----------



## Klue (Sep 11, 2012)

HOLY SHIT!!

That was crazy fast.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 11, 2012)

Haha Kage's are all dead.


----------



## Klue (Sep 11, 2012)

Madara raped the Kages.

Holy Shit.


----------



## Klue (Sep 11, 2012)

Madara was the long haired masked man, and an old man when he saved Obito.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 11, 2012)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLY
SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 11, 2012)

is that-

is that old madara!?
IS

idk about you guys and i don't care either, this shit is awesome


----------



## Klue (Sep 11, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> is that-
> 
> is that old madara!?
> IS
> ...



Yes, and boy is he fuckin' fugly as shit.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara raped the Kages.
> 
> Holy Shit.


Same reaction here!


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 11, 2012)

Kage's got off-paneled and Madara saved Obito.
Things are heating up


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 11, 2012)

good god madara's awesome

jesus fuck
so many naruto panels

myth confirmed: kishi really does want me to masturbate


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 11, 2012)

Fuck me was I wrong..

He destroyed the Kages... and utterly mutilated Tsunade.. Wow.. cut her body in half and everything. Ain't that some crazy shit.


----------



## Jesus (Sep 11, 2012)

Omg, Tsunade was torn in two?


----------



## Klue (Sep 11, 2012)

Did Madara expect Nagato's Rinne Tensei to restore his youth?

And I believe this chapter makes it look even more likely that Kabuto's experiments -integrating his body with Hashirama's powers- some how restored his youth.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 11, 2012)

madara's been poisoning obito's mind and obito being saved by him will contribute to him trusting in whatever madara tells him

tsunade will likely save the kage so that they can support kakashi, gai and naruto
she will likely die doing so but will help save the shinobi world, ergo her sacrifice will be similar to that of jiraiya and will be worthy of the hokage title

ofc, this will be leaving open a hokage position which naruto can get after all this is over

wild speculation/masturbation

i'm so excited
i'm glad i didn't go to sleep
and now that i want to, i can't
fuck
fuck shit dildos


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 11, 2012)

i am a bit sad about my prediction not happening though


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 11, 2012)

MOHAMMAD, JESUS, BUDDHA, MOSES

WHAT

_WHAT_



I laughed so hard to Kages tho.


----------



## Klue (Sep 11, 2012)

I wish Kishi didn't off panel the ending portion to their battle. He could have devoted one chapter to it.


----------



## Maerala (Sep 11, 2012)

I might be a little late to the party, but did they explain why Madara still has Edo Tensei cracks on his face?


----------



## falconzx (Sep 11, 2012)

I did not expect this 

btw, old Madara is fugly


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah, the Alliance best back dafuq out 

I don't wanna see dead Rookies too


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 11, 2012)

What...what the hell just happened? Why are the threads gone?


----------



## falconzx (Sep 11, 2012)

How did Obito heal himself ?


----------



## x5exotic (Sep 11, 2012)

Holy shit fuck yes please let the Kages die...or at least 4 of them


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 11, 2012)

Even 5 Kage couldn't do shit against a single ninja, even if that single ninja is a Ninja God Madara Uchiha.

1st Hokage is crying loudly in Death God's tummy at the sight of his grandfather being fucked up and chopped in half.

My body wasn't ready for Obito to hand over the fan to Madara and he's already more effective with it then Obito. 

Young Obito looked messed up so badly by a little rock. Wouldn't be surprised to see if Madara actually bought that little rock into his HQ and tell Obito to take his revenge on that devilish rock. :ho


----------



## MrCatalyst (Sep 11, 2012)

It's confirmed Tsunade will die, I mean I doubt they'll stich half of her body together before she bleeds out to death and uses her chakra on Katsyui. 

It's possible for Madara to live that long (Senju cells) and he would only be in his 80s by time he saved Obito, not much older than Danzou was yet he was strong. So Masked Man is truly Madara (one who helped to annihilate Uchiha probably although I still may doubt it due to his age - over 90 - so yeah, and one who fought the 4th was real Madara). As of to S/T and Madara, it could've been Obito's eye maybe or they both know the technique.


----------



## just a fan (Sep 11, 2012)

so its bee and naruto vs madara , kakashi and gai vs obito ... 

ill say it now ... there is no way for bee and naruto to win against madara and one of them will definitely get caught. i hope the next chapters showing bee and naruto vs madara do not involve any talk no jutsu or naruto becoming stronger (than he already is) out of nowhere.

its good that kakashi is not using the sharingan, had madara seen him using it i have not doubt he would have ripped it off.


----------



## Urek Mazino (Sep 11, 2012)

So if everything plays out like i think and Tsunade dies and Kakashi succeeds her i have a problem with that....Am i the only one that feels Kakashi should be stronger than he is right now? Always pictured Hokage being the strongest..... Obviously Naruto is the strongest in the Village but he's not ready for Hokage yet.....Just don't feel like Kakashi is on par with the current Kages....hell i don't even think he could have beaten Danzo....IDK am i just tainted from all these overpowered characters recently?


----------



## falconzx (Sep 11, 2012)

Strongest ? You need more than strength to run a village


----------



## Urek Mazino (Sep 11, 2012)

falconzx said:


> Strongest ? You need more than strength to run a village



i know that....i guess what i should of said was that i think he should be stronger than he is just in general....


----------



## x5exotic (Sep 11, 2012)

falconzx said:


> Strongest ? You need more than strength to run a village



Yea...you need Ramen skills as well


----------



## falconzx (Sep 11, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> Yea...you need Ramen skills as well



qft


----------



## Urek Mazino (Sep 11, 2012)

the more i think about it why the phuck did Kishi decide to make Madara this strong? Ems+Rinnegan....so broken....how the hell is Kishi going to depict Marada eventually losing/sealed?


----------



## Secret Sorrow (Sep 11, 2012)

I think it's nice that we saw a start of the Tobito flashback and that the old Madara appears there but im also looking forward to the Naruto vs Madara fight. Anyway it was not a bad chapter. I would say like 7/10.


----------



## ShadeX23 (Sep 11, 2012)

This issue definitely made up for the last one. The fact that Madara talks to Obito as a co-conspirator rather than as a minion gives Obito more credibility as a villain. Plus, Madara flexing his powers is always pretty badass. 

Best of all, it's pretty much confirmed that next week, we'll find out the history of Obito - I just hope that he already turned evil _before_ Rin's mysterious death (why would he turn? well, a senseless war destroyed his dreams, and his clan has been nothing but discriminated against, for starters), and that her death happened during the 3 year gap when Naruto was training when Kakashi gained the mangekyo. Like, it was the straw that broke the camel's back, and made him come out of hiding and join Akatsuki. 'cause, again, Obito shouldn't be another Anakin Skywalker, Kishimoto can do better than that. 

And poor Kages  So I guess Tsunade will sacrifice herself to save the other guys.... paving the way for Naruto to be hokage


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 11, 2012)

Luiz said:


> What...what the hell just happened? Why are the threads gone?


They're there for me.

If you are referring to the creation rate drying up, my guess is that people are going to school/work.


----------



## Rika24 (Sep 11, 2012)

this chapter makes me wonder about Obito saying it was because Rin died. it looks like the plan was always to bring Madara back to life. if it were really about Rin, wouldn't he want to revive Rin and not Madara?

that said, i'm equal parts excited and scared that it seems like Kakashi and Gai will be the ones to take down Obito and not Naruto after all... i have a feeling that Gai's death might be the only thng to snap Kakashi out of it and actually get him to fight Obito with killing intent now. i also predict Sasuke will show up at some point and fight along side Naruto to take down Madara now. (after Bee is killed)

oh, and as predicted a while ago, Tsunade is gonna be joining Jiraiya, Dan, and Nawaki soon, she just has to heal the other Kage first... i seriously doubt that she'll survive after being cut in half.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 11, 2012)

anyone hated on the chap yet? anyone? no one? GOOD. if anyone dares jesus fuck i'm going to drink a ton of orange juice and have an explosive case of NEG DIARRHEA

this shit was awesome  a DATCLONE, madara's fabulous moody shit, madara treating obito like a pal but STILL giving him a little bit of shit like i asked for, and some fucked up shit like SPLITTING A KAGE IN HALF VOL. I BY UCHIHA MADARA. also also, also. also. oh god so many alsos. the last page. the last fucking page.


----------



## Urek Mazino (Sep 11, 2012)

It's probably nothing but someone brought up something interesting in another thread but i just want to know is it possible that Obito wanted to do everything on his own and cut Madara out of the equation? I mean Obito doesn't exactly looked thrilled that he's there....Plus back when Kabuto first showed him Madara in the Edo tensei coffin Obito was genuinely surprised....for some reason their relationship seems off putting to me...it's almost like what Obito wants and what Madara wants are two different things....Is it possible that Obito was going to cut Madara out of the plan before Kabuto screwed things up by reviving him?


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 11, 2012)

*Dammit Kishi...*

you disappoint me. This chapter is orgasmic but i wanted to see Madara doing what he did to the Kages on painel, i can only imagine how he got them to this state


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2012)

stab stab

slice slice

munch munch


----------



## x5exotic (Sep 11, 2012)

No...I like it this way better.

Madara is too much, even 5 kages don't deserve a panel of getting their asses kicked.

It came out of nowhere.

And his comment "Probably not ok" is full of swag lol


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 11, 2012)

10/char


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 11, 2012)

i wanted to see tsunade getting sliced in two


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Sep 11, 2012)

Emaciated Nagato and Old Madara look Son and Father in that chapter.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Sep 11, 2012)

Kishi can't allow too much violence on screen


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 11, 2012)

Madara.

Off panels Kages.


Doesn't give a darn.


----------



## wtfobito (Sep 11, 2012)

I am so having a feeling that it was Madara who got Rin killed, just in order to use Obito.

Also it seems like everyone other than Madara are going to turn good sooner or later. Orochimaru seems to be another doubtful case though, but who knows!


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 11, 2012)

8Apedemak8 said:


> Kishi can't allow too much violence on screen


i feel like i missed a show


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 11, 2012)

Anyone other than me wondering why Kurama didn't go all _"GRRRRRRRRR"_ @ Madara's presence? 

Lack of panel space for something we already know about, I guess..?


----------



## Klue (Sep 11, 2012)

wtfobito said:


> I am so having a feeling that it was Madara who got Rin killed, just in order to use Obito.
> 
> Also it seems like everyone other than Madara are going to turn good sooner or later. Orochimaru seems to be another doubtful case though, but who knows!



I can imagine it now:



			
				Obito said:
			
		

> Kakashi, it's because you let Madara kill Rin.


----------



## Spigy (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm sorry, but Obito being in the story is still bull. The number one question still stands. There were dozens of Uchiha running around, even dying at that time. Why the hell would Madara pick the medicore, literally half dead one?
I mean the guy even gave away his heritage to an outsider..

I used to call Tobito theorists idiots, and I still think thats the case. Kishi is one of them now.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 11, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Anyone other than me wondering why Kurama didn't go all _"GRRRRRRRRR"_ @ Madara's presence?
> 
> Lack of panel space for something we already know about, I guess..?



Kuruma just don't have nerve doing it at his master. He'd ask for a very stiff slap from dat Madara.

Kuruma is smart enough to stay quiet and hope that Naruto would save him from his moody owner Madara.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 11, 2012)

Spigy said:


> I'm sorry, but Obito being in the story is still bull. The number one question still stands. There were dozens of Uchiha running around, even dying at that time. Why the hell would Madara pick the medicore, literally half dead one?
> I mean the guy even gave away his heritage to an outsider..
> 
> I used to call Tobito theorists idiots, and I still think thats the case. Kishi is one of them now.


everyone believed obito was dead, so he would be an excellent choice since he could work from the shadows without interruption and if obito wouldn't cooperate, he could just kill him easily and find someone else

speculation on my part: perhaps he could see what obito's MS jutsu would be? would an uchiha this powerful and knowledgeable be able to do this? i don't know, and we might find out soon

furthermore, madara as an old man was most likely weakened so it's not like he could have gone after itachi (let alone try to convince him)
addionally, young children are easy to convince, especially when you save their life

this was already shown by orochimaru, as he had plenty of kid soldiers and he poisoned every single one with his ideology without much effort

it's the same as in real life, little children will believe anything you tell them... santa claus sound familiar? as long as there is some form of reward be it a psychic or physical one, you can tell them whatever you want and they'll believe it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2012)

Madara vs kages already happened and it was plenty long for my liking


----------



## wtfobito (Sep 11, 2012)

Can someone explain it to me how dat Naruto was a bunshin?

And where possibly is the real one?


----------



## Klue (Sep 11, 2012)

wtfobito said:


> Can someone explain it to me how dat Naruto was a bunshin?
> 
> And where possibly is the real one?



The clone standing in front of Kakashi was a clone; the one standing behind Kakashi and in front of the Hachibi, is the original.


----------



## Mugivara (Sep 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> The clone standing in front of Kakashi was a clone; the one standing behind Kakashi and in front of the Hachibi, is the original.



Naruto, in previous chapters, has made only 1 clon so the real Naruto is in Kamui dimension at the moment.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 11, 2012)

Where are they!? 

I guess you could say they aren't really..  	:ho
..doing so well. 	

This guy just reached Aizen level trolling.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 11, 2012)

Damn them kages all raped


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Sep 11, 2012)

So this means real Naruto is going to miss a potential Final Battle?


----------



## Belette (Sep 11, 2012)

I find it good as it is, because :
1) we saw many hax jutsus from Madara -> hype
2) ... but the jutsu that have ravaged 5 Kages at the same time wasn't showed -> ultra hype
3) because Madara's magnificence must be saved for the fight against the main character(s)


----------



## Fay (Sep 11, 2012)

Kages kind of look like fodder...being off paneled and all . After this war all villages should appoint a new kage, the current ones aren't fit for their position obviously.


----------



## kyla1718 (Sep 11, 2012)

Kishi has failed, the war arc has already been lacking. Madaras character is lacking, so boring. I do not get the enjoyment I used to in reading this manag, but I continue to read it so I can see what actually happens. Obito/Madara are soooo boring.


----------



## Ryan Ensign (Sep 11, 2012)

Who cares? They got their asses handed to them, except for Tsunade lol, her ass is at the other side of a giant tree.


----------



## Mugivara (Sep 11, 2012)

It's up to Kishi


----------



## ovanz (Sep 11, 2012)

I already knew what happened: madara left, the kages were ok, then Teuchi came and oh shit. Tsunade bottom half was separated after eating that poison ramen level 2 from teuchi.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 11, 2012)

Now there's only one solution, Jeanne.


----------



## Algol (Sep 11, 2012)

Knowing Madara and what we've seen from him already, I think we can assume he just used a technique like so:

"Crazy Madara Jutsu #128273728: You're All Dead"

gg.


----------



## tears (Sep 11, 2012)

​


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 11, 2012)

It's because his true display of tactics is being reserved. 

That and the random off-panel attitude was hilarious.

But yea the carnage must have been funny.


----------



## copydog123 (Sep 11, 2012)

There was a time when I disliked Madara, quite a lot.

But now Madara's dialogues are becoming a treat to watch (relative to the quality of this manga) as are his arrogant gestures 

His power level is preposterous but that was not something unexpected. But the character development was questionable but kishi has delivered pretty well so far.


----------



## momma bravo (Sep 11, 2012)

*casually logs into NF... checks the fanart section for any photoshop eye candy and goodies... lurks on over into KL to check out any new theories and edits.... gets bored, heads over to Telegrams for Evil spoilers.... sees that latest chapter is already out... sees the titles of many threads describing pwnage, out of curiosity decides to go ahead and read the chapter.....

*shits brix*.*

was not expecting that scene with the kage... at all. GAWD DAAAAAYYYYUUUM. shhhhhiiiiieeeeet. I had to re-read that shit because I was in so much disbelief. mad respect for Kishimoto.


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 11, 2012)

@copydog: Same here. Before I thought he was bland and boring, but I'm actually starting to like Madara now. His war fan is pretty cool beans, and his attitude/dialogue is funny. His reaction to Nagato's betrayal was lulz. xD

Although... I was initially confused about the Gokage. I didn't immediately realize they and Maddy had fought some more. Anyway, good chap. I for one am looking forward to more Obito flashbacks. I hope Tsunade doesn't die. :/


----------



## Urek Mazino (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm one of the people that kinda thinks the real Naruto is in the other dimension....my thing is i know for a fact that Obito knows that Naruto is there....why didn't he tell Madara? that's of course assuming that indeed Naruto is trapped in the kamui dimension which is possible.....


----------



## BoomerAang (Sep 12, 2012)

I think Kishimoto has redeemed himself. This chapter was absolutely awesome! Who would have guessed that Madara survived his so called 'final battle' with the First Hokage and would be the one who saves Obito's life? I can guarantee that none of you guys predicted that 5-6 months ago!

Well done, Kishimoto!


----------



## falconzx (Sep 12, 2012)

BoomerAang said:


> I think Kishimoto has redeemed himself. This chapter was absolutely awesome! Who would have guessed that Madara survived his so called 'final battle' with the First Hokage and would be the one who saves Obito's life? I can guarantee that none of you guys predicted that 5-6 months ago!
> 
> Well done, Kishimoto!



Nice sarcasm, but not advanced enough


----------



## Wanderlust (Sep 12, 2012)

*Imagine..*

Imagine Tobi now that he doesn't have the mask talking like he used to in a high pitched whiny voice


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Sep 12, 2012)

I thought this chapter was good. The match-ups are good. The short flashback at the end was interesting.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah the last part was the best for me, Madara though was pretty bad ass aswell.


----------



## Hinata Is Shikaku Nara (Sep 12, 2012)

If you notice, Obito's arm talks. Zetsu is behind the plan.


----------



## falconzx (Sep 12, 2012)

Hinata Is Shikaku Nara said:


> If you notice, Obito's arm talks. Zetsu is behind the plan.



It's just healing itself


----------



## Stalin (Sep 12, 2012)

I like  to describe the twist as this way: At first Madara was the bad guy. Then he wasn't the bad guy. Now he's the bad guy again


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 12, 2012)

I liked madara knocked the shit out of kages. I want garra and tsunade to survive. I hope obito's flashbacks will be good.


----------



## Komoyaru (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm predicting that Madara made up shit, and to give hate to Obito, he showed a dead Rin through genjutsu when he actually killed her himself. Or else I'm really excited. Probably best flashback yet.


----------



## Klue (Sep 13, 2012)

Mugivara said:


> Naruto, in previous chapters, has made only 1 clon so the real Naruto is in Kamui dimension at the moment.



The one in front of Kakashi was the one that was sent to the Kamui dimension. He reappeared with Tobi. The real one is still standing in front of Bee - he hasn't moved since he fired that Bijuudama.


----------



## rafex21 (Sep 13, 2012)

*about the old man at the end....*



Chaos Hokage said:


> I thought this chapter was good. The match-ups are good. The short flashback at the end was interesting.



So that old man uchiha, is it the original Madara's body that fought Hashirama?


----------



## Klue (Sep 13, 2012)

rafex21 said:


> So that old man uchiha, is it the original Madara's body that fought Hashirama?



What a odd way to put it.

But yes, that elderly man is Uchiha Madara, many decades after his battle with Hashirama. Why does he look so young now? Probably due to Kabuto's experimentations. Madara's Edo Tensei was enhanced past his prime, after all.


----------



## Escargon (Sep 13, 2012)

Yet another thunder from the makesnosensecloud have striked down my f*cking house and burned it down.

Theres two major things about Madara that is pissing me off, one of them thanks to Obito.


----------



## Ricky Sen (Sep 14, 2012)

Guys. I heard a rumor, but I came here to confirm. Spoiler for the people who haven't read it yet.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Tobi is Obito??

Please, inquiring minds must know.


----------



## Mugivara (Sep 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> The one in front of Kakashi was the one that was sent to the Kamui dimension. He reappeared with Tobi. The real one is still standing in front of Bee - he hasn't moved since he fired that Bijuudama.



Yes you seem right but on the other hand if yu are right either Madara or Kishimato must be idiot because we are talking about Madara who has Rinnegan and EMS eyes which can see and sense everything wery well. So howcome Madara cannot realize that real Naruto is there behind Kakashi?

I know it is reallly not possible but I would like to see that Naruto gad gone to Myaboku to practice Sage+Kyubi merged mod training


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 14, 2012)

Ricky Sen said:


> Guys. I heard a rumor, but I came here to confirm. Spoiler for the people who haven't read it yet.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Yes.

Btw, welcome to two weeks ago. How have you been?


----------



## Snowder (Sep 14, 2012)

Not sure if it has been stated so far but there is something I'm wondering about.

All people summoned by Edo Tensei were in the physical age of their last moments before dying (at least the ones we've seen alive).
Due to the latest chapter, Madara seems to have been pretty old back when he cured Obito. How come Madara now looks like he is still young?

Chiyo was looking the age she did when she died, by comparison.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 14, 2012)

Snowder said:


> Not sure if it has been stated so far but there is something I'm wondering about.
> 
> All people summoned by Edo Tensei were in the physical age of their last moments before dying (at least the ones we've seen alive).
> Due to the latest chapter, Madara seems to have been pretty old back when he cured Obito. How come Madara now looks like he is still young?
> ...


iirc kabuto mentioned that his edo tensei form was special in that madara was revived in his prime state or even beyond his prime state


----------



## Snowder (Sep 14, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> iirc kabuto mentioned that his edo tensei form was special in that madara was revived in his prime state or even beyond his prime state



Yeah, you're right. Now that you mention it I remember that, too.
It can be found at Narutopedia as well:

"However, as Mū does not know, Kabuto takes full control and, speaking through him, identifies himself as Tobi's assistant before informing Madara that he had been restored to an extent beyond even his prime."


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 14, 2012)

In the words of Kishimotroll; "fuck logic!"


----------



## Klue (Sep 15, 2012)

Mugivara said:


> Yes you seem right but on the other hand if yu are right either Madara or Kishimato must be idiot because we are talking about Madara who has Rinnegan and EMS eyes which can see and sense everything wery well. So howcome Madara cannot realize that real Naruto is there behind Kakashi?
> 
> I know it is reallly not possible but I would like to see that Naruto gad gone to Myaboku to practice Sage+Kyubi merged mod training



Because Kakashi was blocking Naruto from his view. When the real Naruto yelled, Madara titled his head to the side, as if to see who was behind Kakashi, and while doing so, said: "Over there," thus answering his own question, of where the real one was.


----------



## Ricky Sen (Sep 15, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Yes.
> 
> Btw, welcome to two weeks ago. How have you been?



Was my sarcasm injector malfunctioning or was it your sarcasm detector?

Inquiring minds again.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 15, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> In the words of Kishimotroll; "fuck logic!"


that's a weak, shitty way of saying "i realize the story hasn't ended and nobody possibly knows what might come next but let me shove my ignorance in your face and be as obnoxious as possible about it"

don't do this HURR KISHIS A TROLL DURR until all has been revealed, said and done about this whole obito & madara business

oh yes also, chapter one is about kids being in some sort of academy where magical ninjas are taught these supernatural skills etc so they may fight foes to the death for money, and it all starts off with one of the really powerful ninjas having a fight with a colossal mass of lifeforce that is sentient and took the shape of a fox

do you _really_ want logic, or do you only want to look stupid?


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 15, 2012)

Ricky Sen said:


> Was my sarcasm injector malfunctioning or was it your sarcasm detector?
> 
> Inquiring minds again.


"How are you going?" = sarcasm


----------



## Mugivara (Sep 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> Because Kakashi was blocking Naruto from his view. When the real Naruto yelled, Madara titled his head to the side, as if to see who was behind Kakashi, and while doing so, said: "Over there," thus answering his own question, of where the real one was.



This makes sense but still confusing because Madara, by saying "there" or "over there" answers Naruto's question.

If you recall Naruto asked him what happened "there"


----------



## Klue (Sep 15, 2012)

Mugivara said:


> This makes sense but still confusing because Madara, by saying "there" or "over there" answers Naruto's question.
> 
> If you recall Naruto asked him what happened "there"



It's not really that confusing if you follow panel for panel.


Madara took notice of the clone, a panel after clone-Naruto initial asked him why the Madara over there is here.
Madara responded by asking Tobi were the real one was.
Author shows a shot of Kakashi looking at the Naruto in front of him.
Next panel, author shows a shot of the Naruto standing directly behind Kakashi.
The Naruto behind Kakashi ask Madara: "What happened to everyone over there."
Madara, tilts his head and answers his own question, the one he directed to Tobi: "Over there" - ironically, answering Naruto's as well.
Only after Naruto repeats his question, does Madara give him an answer.

It's really straight forward, especially if you consider two chapters prior, the real Naruto fired a Bijuudama at Tobi, while standing directly in front of Bee - he never moved.


----------



## Sasufag (Sep 15, 2012)

It seems Nagato had a bigger role but such a shame that Kishimoto killed him off


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> It's not really that confusing if you follow panel for panel.
> 
> 
> Madara took notice of the clone, a panel after clone-Naruto initial asked him why the Madara over there is here.
> ...


true

also those "lines" if i can call them that, show that madara's view shifted towards that particular point of that panel, indicating that he's found naruto


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 15, 2012)

Seeing Kenneth discussing about the manga, it's like God is speaking to us 

I never see him around when Sasuke's in the spotlight


----------

